# #9 So Cal Edition



## soulskater

SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.

To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)

pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)

post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)

Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.

Just like before, only better!

If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.

If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.

If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.

All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!

Midgets are welcome

Fat guys get to the front of the line

Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.

If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge

If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly

[email protected]

Look forward to seeing you all there

-jesse


----------



## Bigwaved

I am looking forward to it, Jesse.


----------



## soulskater

so am I, buddy!
:tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Damn - does that mean I should start packing the otterbox already? :tu :ss

This year I will make sure to eat something during the day, but just in case, I will throw some sugar packets into the otterbox to be safe. :r


----------



## pnoon

All is well in the universe. 
SoCal 9 is on!


----------



## zemekone

in there like swim wear...


----------



## Ralphanator

Sounds good! BTW Anyone who Wins or Bids on a four or five pack of cigars I'll be checking to make sure you Receive Your correct amount of Cigars! :ss

and No Bannans for Kermit!


----------



## BP22

Sweet! :ss


----------



## zemekone

Ralphanator said:


> and No Bannans for Kermit!


:r

be sure we check his teeth


----------



## Lunch Box

What about banana hammocks???.... 

I didn't see a a "banana hammocks are not allowed" posting.....  .... 

I'm just asking...


----------



## cigarflip

It's that time again. Let's get this thing going!

I bid 1 dowrah!


----------



## zemekone

cigarflip said:


> I bid 1 dowrah!


2 dowrah!


----------



## Havanaaddict

cigarflip said:


> It's that time again. Let's get this thing going!
> 
> I bid 1 dowrah!


You win Larry your *Acid Sampler Collectors Tin* will be waiting for you when you get to the herf:tu


----------



## Havanaaddict

zemekone said:


> 2 dowrah!


Ok if Larry will come up to 2 dowrah you will both get one:tu


----------



## croatan

Havanaaddict said:


> Ok if Larry will come up to 2 dowrah you will both get one:tu


I've got Larry covered on the extra dowrah :cb


----------



## zemekone

Havanaaddict said:


> Ok if Larry will come up to 2 dowrah you will both get one:tu


awesome! let me know when the grape swishers for auction!


----------



## EvanS

Is it the same rules as last year? = galaga vouched for me so neither of us can come?


----------



## bobarian

EvanS said:


> Is it the same rules as last year? = galaga vouched for me so neither of us can come?


Wow. You guys got herf rules??? :dr


----------



## cigarflip

Havanaaddict said:


> You win Larry your *Acid Sampler Collectors Tin* will be waiting for you when you get to the herf:tu


Thanks bro! I need a change of pace cigar. That might do it! :r


----------



## Havanaaddict

cigarflip said:


> Thanks bro! I need a change of pace cigar. That might do it! :r


:r anything I can do to help


----------



## EvanS

bobarian said:


> Wow. You guys got herf rules??? :dr


I dunno - galaga vouched for me and they secretly moved the location right before we got there. Maybe it was coincidence


----------



## bobarian

EvanS said:


> I dunno - galaga vouched for me and they secretly moved the location right before we got there. Maybe it was coincidence


:r:r:r

Seriously, It would be cool for some of the NorCal brothers(BABOTL's) to herf with the SoCal gang. :ss


----------



## poker

bobarian said:


> Wow. You guys got herf rules??? :dr


Actually, we had to put some rules in place. Just so everyone knows...

In the past the first 4 SoCal Mega Herfs were open to anyone. By the 5th year, this started presenting a problem. Attendance was between 200 & 300 folks. We rented out a place so the event could take place but we stopped when they started to realize how much money was being generated and raised the 1 day rent by 3X (they must have missed the part about it being non profit and the SoCal Crew donating all profits). 
We moved the event to my house (which is tiny). I could not host an event with that many folks, so it was decided to make it semi-invitational only and limit it to 100 folks max (which is still a lot for my house). This pissed some folks off, but hey we had to do what we had to do. Put out free beer, soda, food, and cigars for 250 folks and it gets real expensive real fast. Ask anyone whos done it.

So yeah, its semi-invitational but we had no choice.

...the rule about weapons is also in place with good reason :r


----------



## Darrell

Have fun guys. :tu


----------



## Havanaaddict

poker said:


> ...the rule about weapons is also in place with good reason :r


It ant no fun without the bullets hugh hugh hugh:sl


----------



## Bigwaved

cigarflip said:


> Thanks bro! I need a change of pace cigar. That might do it! :r


One of those may change more than your pace...:r


----------



## Lunch Box

I like salsa......


----------



## Deem

SoCalHerf9 is good
This is questionably not good:r


----------



## BP22

Deem said:


> SoCalHerf9 is good
> This is questionably not good:r


Wow...the camera does add ten pounds! u


----------



## soulskater

OK, CarLunchBox...

Banana hammocks are OK, loaded pistols are still not.

Don't worry about the rules as they change from year to year.
:gn


----------



## poker

soulskater said:


> OK, CarLunchBox...
> 
> Banana hammocks are OK, loaded pistols are still not.
> 
> Don't worry about the rules as they change from year to year.
> :gn


Sometimes day to day :r


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> Is it the same rules as last year? = galaga vouched for me so neither of us can come?


Now you better bring two, as in one, two bags of home roast, homie. One for me and one for Jesse. Hey Jess, this guy don't even get near the door unless he brings two bags of the home roast Bro. :tu

Are we actually going to see Rob in his long pants?


----------



## poker

galaga said:


> Now you better bring two, as in one, two bags of home roast, homie. One for me and one for Jesse. Hey Jess, this guy don't even get near the door unless he brings two bags of the home roast Bro. :tu
> 
> Are we actually going to see Rob in his long pants?


I think they are just really long dolphin shorts


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> Now you better bring two, as in one, two bags of home roast, homie. One for me and one for Jesse. Hey Jess, this guy don't even get near the door unless he brings two bags of the home roast Bro.


It's just this kind of smack talkin' that'll make me threaten to deliver at one of those S.H.I.T. HERF thingies you guys do. And now that you swiped pnoon back, I can rest assured that there will be someone I can enjoy talking with too


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> It's just this kind of smack talkin' that'll make me threaten to deliver at one of those S.H.I.T. HERF thingies you guys do. And now that you swiped pnoon back, I can rest assured that there will be someone I can enjoy talking with too


Don't be talkin' no SHIT. If Jesse says somethin' ya better just say yes sir......


poker said:


> I think they are just really long dolphin shorts


:tu
I'm sure that's what he'll be telling himself. But if we slip and tell him they're long pants, will he disappear in a puff of smoke and end up back in Manhattan Beach?


----------



## bonggoy

soulskater said:


> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> 
> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)
> 
> pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)
> 
> post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)
> 
> Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.
> 
> Just like before, only better!
> 
> If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.
> 
> If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.
> 
> If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.
> 
> All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!
> 
> *Midgets are welcome*
> 
> *Fat guys get to the front of the line*
> 
> Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.
> 
> If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> -jesse


I'm short and fat. I'm in!!!


----------



## Ralphanator

bonggoy said:


> I'm short and fat. I'm in!!!


Ok So your short and fat Big Fu*king Deal! Now if you were A FAT Fu*K then maybe your in!


----------



## BP22

bonggoy said:


> I'm in!!!


Sweet...:tu


----------



## bonggoy

Ralphanator said:


> Ok So your short and fat Big Fu*king Deal! Now if you were A FAT Fu*K then maybe your in!


I'm cross eyed as well. Does that count for something?


----------



## Ralphanator

bonggoy said:


> I'm cross eyed as well. Does that count for something?


NO!


----------



## CigarGal

I need a sponser! I am afraid to ask someone because I don't want them bumped...so I guess I need to be asked by someone who isn't going???

I will be flying down Thursday and will be there for the whole darn thing!!


Where can I buy some Dolphin shorts???


----------



## soulskater

@ EvanS
Bring the coffee or don't bother showing up... or showing down for that matter.

@Bonggoy
Cross eyed fat midgets may be nothing to scoff at other herfs, but this is the SoCal Mega Herf! Besides, we already got Dustin. You wanna impress us, walk around on your little midget hands while smoking a cigar out your midget arse then maybe we got something.

@CigarGal
Holla at GoRob221/2, he has the dolphin shorts hook-up


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> @Bonggoy
> Cross eyed fat midgets may be nothing to scoff at other herfs, but this is the SoCal Mega Herf! Besides, we already got Dustin. You wanna impress us, walk around on your little midget hands while smoking a cigar out your midget arse then maybe we got something.


Jesus does that mean that Dustin will be replacing Bill aka Mr Filly in the Dwarf Tossing?


----------



## j6ppc

Marianne has crash space @ the shore.

I'm looking forward to being @ socal.


----------



## montecristo#2

Hopefully Dustin and Tom will be able to make it out this year. Hint Hint :tu :tu

I have already started packing in my mind. This year I will have to remember to bring more than $50 bucks! :hn


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> Jesus does that mean that Dustin will be replacing Bill aka Mr Filly in the Dwarf Tossing?


Nah, we'll just make two divisions.


----------



## EvanS

soulskater said:


> @ EvanS
> Bring the coffee or don't bother showing up... or showing down for that matter.
> 
> @Bonggoy
> Cross eyed fat midgets may be nothing to scoff at other herfs, but this is the SoCal Mega Herf! Besides, we already got Dustin. You wanna impress us, walk around on your little midget hands while smoking a cigar out your midget arse then maybe we got something.
> 
> @CigarGal
> Holla at GoRob221/2, he has the dolphin shorts hook-up


cool - I got it easy:tu.

For those that don't know me by sight, I'll be the guy with an arm-load of coffee...laughing at Ronnie and Marianne


----------



## Bigwaved

bonggoy said:


> I'm cross eyed as well. Does that count for something?


It means you are picked last for the pick-up games...


----------



## bonggoy

Bigwaved said:


> It means you are picked last for the pick-up games...


That's because I'm special.


----------



## zemekone




----------



## CigarGal

My flight is booked! I'll be there on Thursday and will leave Sunday morning. I'm ready to herf(no dolphin shorts yet...I may have to settle for a t-shirt.)


----------



## gabebdog1

:sl


bonggoy said:


> That's because I'm special.


ai dios :sl


----------



## pnoon

Ralphanator said:


> Jesus does that mean that Dustin will be replacing Bill aka Mr Filly in the Dwarf Tossing?


You're nothing but a troublemaker Ralph. 
Sit back down in your chair and concentrate on turning those 5-ers into 4 packs.


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


>


Nice!


----------



## soulskater

bonggoy said:


> That's because I'm special.


mas puuuto


----------



## bonggoy

soulskater said:


> mas puuuto


To me that means you want more puto. That's a good thing, right? :ss


----------



## soulskater

bonggoy said:


> To me that means you want more puto. That's a good thing, right? :ss


to you? since when are you the standard by which all things are measured? all of a sudden we're gonna' throw out all context, grammar and syntax because of you?

like a one legged cholo... not even
:bn


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> to you? since when are you the standard by which all things are measured? all of a sudden we're gonna' throw out all context, grammar and syntax because of you?
> 
> like a one legged cholo... not even
> :bn


There is Always one in the Crowd!:hn


----------



## bonggoy

Ralphanator said:


> There is Always one in the Crowd!:hn


I am having a hard time discerning if we were still joking around or not.

If I offended you or anyone else (I really don't know why) and this was directed to me, I apologize. I thought we were having some light bantering.

I'll shut my trap now and crawl back in my cave.


----------



## pnoon

bonggoy said:


> I am having a hard time discerning if we were still joking around or not.
> 
> If I offended you or anyone else (I really don't know why) and this was directed to me, I apologize. I thought we were having some light bantering.
> 
> I'll shut my trap now and crawl back in my cave.


Don't back down from these guys, Ronnie. They're pussycats. 
And yes, they're joking.


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> Don't back down from these guys, Ronnie. They're pussycats.
> And yes, they're joking.


:hn:hn:hn


----------



## pnoon

Ralphanator said:


> :hn:hn:hn


:tg :sl and a big ol' :fu


----------



## jovenhut

I am in 
if you will let me.


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> :tg :sl and a big ol' :fu


:r:chk:r


----------



## Deem

Shoot, I thought this was going to end up as a dwarf tossing contest between Ralphie and Pnoon 
Might be a good warmup for the cornhole competition


----------



## bonggoy

Deem said:


> Shoot, I thought this was going to end up as a dwarf tossing contest between Ralphie and Pnoon
> Might be a good warmup for the cornhole competition


:r:chk


----------



## galaga

bonggoy said:


> I am having a hard time discerning if we were still joking around or not.
> 
> If I offended you or anyone else (I really don't know why) and this was directed to me, I apologize. I thought we were having some light bantering.
> 
> I'll shut my trap now and crawl back in my cave.





bonggoy said:


> :r:chk


Anyone whose avatar looks like a dwarf Skully should still be careful around the Patio Posse. I've seen them pull knives on 6'4", 220 lb cops and you can't pull a r) or a chk) out of your pocket to get them off your case (however an ERDM Grandes de Espana presented at the right time )



Deem said:


> Shoot, I thought this was going to end up as a dwarf tossing contest between Ralphie and Pnoon
> Might be a good warmup for the cornhole competition


:r :tu

ps don't say s**** around these guys


----------



## soulskater

pnoon said:


> Don't back down from these guys, Ronnie. They're pussycats.
> And yes, they're joking.


Yeah, great advise!

You sound like one of Saddam Hussein's former advisors. "Don't worry, H. Those Yanks are soft. Don't back down from these guys, H. They're pussycats"

If you're gonna pay attention to any of my LoCal Homies then listen to Galaga, Grandes de España are enough to call off the dogs. For the most part.


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> Yeah, great advise!
> 
> You sound like one of Saddam Hussein's former advisors. "Don't worry, H. Those Yanks are soft. Don't back down from these guys, H. They're pussycats"
> 
> If you're gonna pay attention to any of my LoCal Homies then listen to Galaga, Grandes de España are enough to call off the dogs. For the most part.


Jesus known WTF he's Talking about! Make sure the BOX of Grandes de Espana is well aged!


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> Yeah, great advise!
> 
> You sound like one of Saddam Hussein's former advisors. "Don't worry, H. Those Yanks are soft. Don't back down from these guys, H. They're pussycats"
> 
> If you're gonna pay attention to any of my LoCal Homies then listen to Galaga, Grandes de España are enough to call off the dogs. For the most part.


Shit, that's about a box of GDE's for the PPP. Yippeee!


----------



## Ralphanator

cigarflip said:


> Shit, that's about a box of GDE's for the PPP. Yippeee!


What u Talking bout Willis....PPP? Me and Jesus have 1st Dibs!


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> What u Talking bout Willis....PPP? Me and Jesus have 1st Dibs!


12 for me, 12 for Ralph and everybody else can have the box and the spare


----------



## SR Mike

I can only guess on the future, but count me in!


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> 12 for me, 12 for Ralph and everybody else can have the box and the spare


No Jeseus lets be fair about this OK! I say 12 for ME and 12 for Jeseus the Box goes to the PPP And we Smoke the last One to Make sure be have a Good Box! Quality is a Must!


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> What u Talking bout Willis....PPP? Me and Jesus have 1st Dibs!





Ralphanator said:


> No Jesus lets be fair about this OK! I say 12 for ME and 12 for Jesus the Box goes to the PPP And we Smoke the last One to Make sure be have a Good Box! Quality is a Must!


once again, you are correct!


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


>


bump


----------



## EvanS

Figured out my duty for the event...I am the early warning Moo detector!!

Everyone smoke at ease, I got this.


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> Figured out my duty for the event...I am the early warning Moo detector!!
> 
> Everyone smoke at ease, I got this.


NOW we can sleep at night....

I was thinking more along the lines of coffee server, French maid's outfit optional.....


----------



## Poriggity

can a so cal brother get a sponsor? 
Scott


----------



## SDmate

Poriggity said:


> can a so cal brother get a sponsor?
> Scott


pm VinnDog, Jesse knows him well you should have no problems...


----------



## EvanS

Poriggity said:


> can a so cal brother get a sponsor?
> Scott


I'd sponsor you but the problem is I used galaga as a sponsor...which puts me on shaky ground already. I've been trying to change it to pnoon but it appears once stigmatized......


----------



## pnoon

EvanS said:


> I'd sponsor you but the problem is I used galaga as a sponsor...which puts me on shaky ground already. I've been trying to change it to pnoon but it appears once stigmatized......


I got ya covered Evan. 
Even if the OBDG agreed, he'd likely forget.


----------



## soulskater

Poriggity said:


> can a so cal brother get a sponsor?
> Scott


You can come... vinndog can't



EvanS said:


> I'd sponsor you but the problem is I used galaga as a sponsor...which puts me on shaky ground already. I've been trying to change it to pnoon but it appears once stigmatized......


It's either you or Galaga but not both.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> It's either you or Galaga but not both.


Unless they both have Grande de Espanas.


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> Unless they both have Grande de Espanas.


You are Correct sir! 25 for me and 25 for Jesus!

Thank You Very Much!


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> You can come... vinndog can't
> 
> It's either you or Galaga but not both.


Not even if Evan wears his maid outfit and serves coffee? I smoked my Espanas a long time ago.......


----------



## soulskater

galaga said:


> Not even if Evan wears his maid outfit and serves coffee? I smoked my Espanas a long time ago.......


Evan can come in his maid outfit but we have to change his name to Sally.

Galaga is in, Evan is not. Sally is more than welcome to show up.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> Evan can come in his maid outfit but we have to change his name to Sally.
> 
> Galaga is in, Evan is not. Sally is more than welcome to show up.


So now we have Sally and Soosahn.


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> So now we have Sally and Soosahn.


Soosahn is retired.


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Soosahn is retired.


Word on the street is not on Thursdays...the boy has gotta eat


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Word on the street is not on Thursdays...the boy has gotta eat


:r .


----------



## soulskater

Bigwaved said:


> Word on the street is not on Thursdays...the boy has gotta eat


If I made as much as Susan does is one night, I too would only work one night


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> If I made as much as Susan does is one night, I too would only work one night


That would only happen if they paid by the pound.


----------



## soulskater

BP22 said:


> That would only happen if they paid by the pound.


:r

for anybody keeping score at home, thats Brandon 1. Jesse 0


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> If I made as much as Susan does is one night, I too would only work one night





BP22 said:


> That would only happen if they paid by the pound.


:r that ranks up there with retro jordan IIIs vs skippies :r


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> :r
> 
> for anybody keeping score at home, thats Brandon 1. Jesse 0


Well I'm gonna stop while I'm ahead and let Papa Bear find his new VinnDog. :tu


----------



## EvanS

pnoon said:


> I got ya covered Evan.
> Even if the OBDG agreed, he'd likely forget.


pnoon - my boooooiiieeeeeeeee:tu



soulskater said:


> Evan can come in his maid outfit but we have to change his name to Sally.


eh, I've done worse. But at that point I officially become YOUR problem


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> Evan can come in his maid outfit but we have to change his name to Sally.
> 
> Galaga is in, Evan is not. Sally is more than welcome to show up.





EvanS said:


> eh, I've done worse. But at that point I officially become YOUR problem


Sally.....uh, it's all fun and games here in the thread, but ya don't want to be yanking on someone's chain like this. The place has 8 ft high brick walls around it with only one way out. I think they got rid of the firearms, but then you never know ..............:2


----------



## soulskater

EvanS said:


> eh, I've done worse. But at that point I officially become YOUR problem


hmmm, looking forward to seeing you, Sally.


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> hmmm, looking forward to seeing you, Sally.


It looks like you found your cabana boy...


----------



## sikk50

Anybody near Ventura going to the Ped. sampling on Thursday?


----------



## pnoon

sikk50 said:


> Anybody near Ventura going to the Ped. sampling on Thursday?


----------



## sikk50

I'm sorry guys, its a Perdomo sampling, my head was elsewhere at the time of that post.


----------



## Bigwaved

sikk50 said:


> I'm sorry guys, its a Perdomo sampling, my head was elsewhere at the time of that post.


There is a corner we put people like that...Soosahn, tell him


----------



## Poriggity

soulskater said:


> You can come... vinndog can't
> 
> It's either you or Galaga but not both.


So Does this mean I am in?


----------



## CigarGal

Poriggity said:


> So Does this mean I am in?


Just don 't question it, Scottie, and show up. Lots of room for Cabana boys.


----------



## Poriggity

CigarGal said:


> Just don 't question it, Scottie, and show up. Lots of room for Cabana boys.


I'm only coming if I can by YOUR cabana boy  
Scott


----------



## Seanohue

So where/when do I book my flight? 








(I'm tinkin bout comin)


----------



## CigarGal

Poriggity said:


> I'm only coming if I can by YOUR cabana boy
> Scott


Better okay that with the wifey first:tu


----------



## CigarGal

So I booked my flight for the last weekend in June. That was the first proposed date-hope it sticks so I don't have to pay more. We only have one flight per day to SoCal so I didn't want to wait too long.


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> 2 dowrah!


Damn already out bid..*YOU GUYS SUCK!!!!*

Can I please get and invite this year :bn

Rob :w


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> ...the rule about weapons is also in place with good reason :r


Thank You :tu

Rob


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> Don't back down from these guys, Ronnie. They're pussycats.
> And yes, they're joking.


How would you know yuo always sleeping :ss


----------



## Ralphanator

gorob23 said:


> How would you know yuo always sleeping :ss


Sometimes "Sleeping" is a Good Move!


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> Damn already out bid..*YOU GUYS SUCK!!!!*
> 
> Can I please get and invite this year :bn
> 
> Rob :w


Only if you have another one of those bonfire shirts...


----------



## soulskater

Bigwaved said:


> Only if you have another one of those bonfire shirts...


There you go, Rob... hows that for an invite!


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> There you go, Rob... hows that for an invite!


I'm in Big Boy :tu

Rob


----------



## Bigwaved

gorob23 said:


> I'm in Big Boy :tu
> 
> Rob


Sweet! A youtube moment...


----------



## soulskater

Bigwaved said:


> Sweet! A youtube moment...


ewwwww, dirty


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> ewwwww, dirty


Can't you hear Soosahn and Salley yelling "take it off!" from their little corner?


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


>


mirror boy must be posing...


----------



## zemekone




----------



## Bigwaved

Nice! The world is back to spinning at the correct angle now. 

Tip of the day: Don't mess with Soosahn's Feng Shui...


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Nice! The world is back to spinning at the correct angle now.
> 
> Tip of the day: Don't mess with Soosahn's Feng Shui...


Better send a PM to Sally.


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> Better send a PM to Sally.


When and If Sally needs your help, he'll ask for it :cb


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> When and If Sally needs your help, he'll ask for it :cb


I have no doubt you can mess with Soosahn's Feng Shui better that me. Youse guys just stay in the corner and off the table tops please.


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> I have no doubt you can mess with Soosahn's Feng Shui better that me. Youse guys just stay in the corner and off the table tops please.


If they stay put they may qualify for the watermelon tacos.


----------



## Ralphanator

Bigwaved said:


> If they stay put they may qualify for the watermelon tacos.


Watermelon Taco now that was F*cking funny!


----------



## soulskater

Because Brandon kicked my ass with this one post,



BP22 said:


> That would only happen if they paid by the pound.


and since I am the one that gave him that monicker, from here on out he will no longer be known as Susan. He goes back to being Brandon.

Sally is still Sally even if she doesn't bring the French maid uniform.


----------



## EvanS

soulskater said:


> Sally is still Sally even if she doesn't bring the French maid uniform.


damn tootin' - I can only keep track of so much...


----------



## galaga

EvanS said:


> When and If Sally needs your help, he'll ask for it :cb


I have no doubt you can mess with Brandon's Feng Shui. Youse guys just stay in the corner and off the table tops please.

post corrected...........


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> I have no doubt you can mess with Brandon's Feng Shui. Youse guys just stay in the corner and off the table tops please.
> 
> post corrected...........


Brandon does have another alias...Sancho Sancho


----------



## Lunch Box

Paging Sr. Bumpage.....


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>












yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...


A regular Joey Chitwood...


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


> yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...


my hero


----------



## Lunch Box

zemekone said:


> yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...


booyah!


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> Because Brandon kicked my ass with this one post,
> 
> and since I am the one that gave him that monicker, from here on out he will no longer be known as Susan. He goes back to being Brandon.
> 
> Sally is still Sally even if she doesn't bring the French maid uniform.


:r

I leave for a week and I miss a lot. I hope I still get my hug.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Ok, cleared for landing from the Big boss :tu

I'm in there like Swim-Wear (as Gerry would say). However a caveat has been added by a bro who will remain nameless. I am only allowed to show up for this year's SoCal if I again bring Gerry some lingerie and we make him wear it during the pre-herf again. :r

Oh that and no more of these types of pics are to show up anywhere on the Net 






SoCal here I come. Jesse get the platform shoes and cartons of milk ready for me


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> SoCal here I come.


We'll believe it when you actually show up.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'll bring some midget clown shoes just for you Peter :tu

Eat that Gin Martini Boy! lol


----------



## CigarGal

LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok, cleared for landing from the Big boss :tu
> 
> I'm in there like Swim-Wear (as Gerry would say). However a caveat has been added by a bro who will remain nameless. I am only allowed to show up for this year's SoCal if I again bring Gerry some lingerie and we make him wear it during the pre-herf again. :r
> 
> Oh that and no more of these types of pics are to show up anywhere on the Net
> 
> SoCal here I come. Jesse get the platform shoes and cartons of milk ready for me


We need MORE pictures like this on the net!


----------



## smoke_screen

CigarGal said:


> We need MORE pictures like this on the net!


Come on now... I did not need to see that... :r


----------



## soulskater

BP22 said:


> :r
> 
> I leave for a week and I miss a lot. I hope I still get my hug.


Hug? All day, everyday!



LasciviousXXX said:


> Ok, cleared for landing from the Big boss :tu
> 
> I'm in there like Swim-Wear (as Gerry would say). However a caveat has been added by a bro who will remain nameless. I am only allowed to show up for this year's SoCal if I again bring Gerry some lingerie and we make him wear it during the pre-herf again. :r
> 
> Oh that and no more of these types of pics are to show up anywhere on the Net
> 
> SoCal here I come. Jesse get the platform shoes and cartons of milk ready for me


Glad to hear you are coming! Let me address a few issues you have brought up.

* The lingerie is not needed unless the aforementioned "bro" will be the one wearing it... and since I am who I say I am, that is the last word on that!

* Dustin does not want anymore pics of Sean's big noggin posted on the internet, so if you could all please refrain from posting anymore pics of the back of Sean's head(at least until after SoCal 9) we would all be grateful.

* The shoes will be rotated and balanced, the leche will have to wait until you are actually here... unless you want to drink cottage cheese.
:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

:r

You're my hero for getting the platform shoes ready for me bro :tu Hopefully I don't have to share them with Peter this year as I'm bringing him his own pair 


Shit I wasn't going to drink the milk Jes, I just wanted something else to stand on so I could talk to you face to face LOL


----------



## cigartexan

Looks like I'm actually going to make it this year. :tu I'm still bummed about missing last year. :cb

So is Al going to be Toscani bitch again, I may need to bring some extra cash :ss

BTW, does *no weapons* mean Zippy has to take his guns and store them elsewhere since the herf is at his place? :r


----------



## pnoon

cigartexan said:


> Looks like I'm actually going to make it this year. :tu I'm still bummed about missing last year. :cb
> 
> So is Al going to be Toscani bitch again, I may need to bring some extra cash :ss
> 
> BTW, does *no weapons* mean Zippy has to take his guns and store them elsewhere since the herf is at his place? :r


Great news, Jack. Looking forward to seeing you again. It's been way too long.


----------



## soulskater

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit I wasn't going to drink the milk Jes, I just wanted something else to stand on so I could talk to you face to face LOL


awww, don't worry lil' buddy. You can sit on my lap and tell me all about your day.


----------



## Bigwaved

soulskater said:


> awww, don't worry lil' buddy. You can sit on my lap and tell me all about your day.


*Sally weeps out of jealousy in his corner wondering if a bikini wax would have changed things*


----------



## poker

Great to hear you'll be joining us again Jack!


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


> yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...


where you at? you should be bumpin this, not me. dont fall asleep at the wheel, unless monkey is driving. drive monkey!


----------



## CgarWyzrd

cigartexan said:


> Looks like I'm actually going to make it this year. :tu I'm still bummed about missing last year. :cb
> 
> So is Al going to be Toscani bitch again, I may need to bring some extra cash :ss
> 
> BTW, does *no weapons* mean Zippy has to take his guns and store them elsewhere since the herf is at his place? :r


Al is always somebodys BITCH, but if we need some really shitty cigars we can always ask Mo for some. And maybe Mo can bring some more of that Port he had last year, that was good 

Glad to see you can make it this year Jack. See ya soon


----------



## LasciviousXXX

It'll be good to sit and chat with you again Jack! That means I'm going to have to step up my wine consumption so I can keep up with you and Mark (Hvnaddict) 



Oh yeah................. BUMP!


----------



## Barrythevic

Hey Jack!

You have definitely been missed!

Hope you bring the whole family!

Look forward to seeing you.:cb


----------



## Lunch Box

Shut up Barry.......


----------



## The Pict

Lunch Box said:


> Shut up Barry.......


Good luck with that!:r
Is Barry bringing a few of his 'friends' along? I'd buy that for a dawah!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bump


----------



## zemekone

The Pict said:


> Good luck with that!:r
> Is Barry bringing a few of his 'friends' along? I'd buy that for a dawah!


barry has friends?


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


>


you forgot this part...


----------



## Tw3nty

where is this herf in Souther California.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Tw3nty said:


> where is this herf in Souther California.


From the initial post:



SoulSkater said:


> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)


:tu


----------



## Ralphanator

Tw3nty said:


> where is this herf in Souther California.


If you don't know don't come!


----------



## soulskater

*Oh Snap!*


----------



## Tw3nty

Ralphanator said:


> If you don't know don't come!


I am from South Carolina and will be visiting my in-laws in Souther California during the herf, so I was wondering where the location was cause im not so familiar with the area. But, now I see how you So Cal guys are. Im in. I will find the location.. Look forward to seeing everyone else there.


----------



## pnoon

Tw3nty said:


> I am from South Carolina and will be visiting my in-laws in Souther California during the herf, so I was wondering where the location was cause im not so familiar with the area. But, now I see how you So Cal guys are. Im in. I will find the location.. Look forward to seeing everyone else there.


WTG, Robert. :tu
Ralphie's bark is worse than his bite. Just watch out. He has a habit of turning your 5ers into 4s.


----------



## The Professor

Is Tw3nty this year's VinnDog?


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> Is Tw3nty this year's VinnDog?


Nooooooo. 
Don't be stirrin' up $hit, Dokk. Lest you get your sorry a$$ to SoCal 9.


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> WTG, Robert. :tu
> Ralphie's bark is worse than his bite. Just watch out. He has a habit of turning your 5ers into 4s.


 :tpd:
STFU Your Cramping My Style!


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> Just watch out. He has a habit of turning your 5ers into 4s.


And he told me it was magic...


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Nooooooo.
> Don't be stirrin' up $hit, Dokk. Lest you get your sorry a$$ to SoCal 9.


I wish! It's starting to look like I might be moving that weekend. If I move early in the month, then....


----------



## vstrommark

The Professor said:


> I wish! It's starting to look like I might be moving that weekend. If I move early in the month, then....


See this? This thing right here? It's the world's smallest fiddle playing just for you :r:r:gn:gn:gn

The in-laws live at the east end of the 22, so getting to the herf will be easy peasy for me.

I'm 90% certain that I'll be there.


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> See this? This thing right here? It's the world's smallest fiddle playing just for you :r:r:gn:gn:gn
> 
> The in-laws live at the east end of the 22, so getting to the herf will be easy peasy for me.
> 
> I'm 90% certain that I'll be there.


Make sure you bring my frikkin' dollar.


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>


and another new one for your a$$!


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> Make sure you bring my frikkin' dollar.


I think I have that many pennies.

Let's see ...

1 ... 2 ... 3 ... 4 ... 5 ... er, I lost count ... 98 ... 99 ... 100! That's it! :r


----------



## pnoon

vstrommark said:


> I think I have that many pennies.
> 
> Let's see ...
> 
> 1 ... 2 ... 3 ... 4 ... 5 ... er, I lost count ... 98 ... 99 ... 100! That's it! :r


:r
You wanna drag 100 pennies with you, be my guest.


----------



## gabebdog1

LasciviousXXX said:


> It'll be good to sit and chat with you again Jack! That means I'm going to have to step up my wine consumption so I can keep up with you and Mark (Hvnaddict)
> 
> Oh yeah................. BUMP!


wow besa culo :chk


----------



## Bigwaved

They have some special flavored cigars in glass tubes on the island here. I think it would fetch a pretty penny in the auction...should I bring one back? :ss


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> They have some special flavored cigars in glass tubes on the island here. I think it would fetch a pretty penny in the auction...should I bring one back? :ss


:r ...the glass tubes are always a hit at the auction. :tu


----------



## CigarGal

BP22 said:


> :r ...the glass tubes are always a hit at the auction. :tu


Bring 'em back alive, Big Dave. No smokee....


----------



## cigarflip

Bigwaved said:


> They have some special flavored cigars in glass tubes on the island here. I think it would fetch a pretty penny in the auction...should I bring one back? :ss


I bid 1 dowrah!


----------



## Bigwaved

cigarflip said:


> I bid 1 dowrah!


Mmmmm...Macadamia nut


----------



## Lunch Box

[No message]


----------



## Ralphanator




----------



## seagarsmoker

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I could not find it throughout the thread. Have the dates been set yet?


----------



## CigarGal

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I could not find it throughout the thread. Have the dates been set yet?


The only date that has been mentioned is the last weekend in June. I made my travel plans based on that.


----------



## soulskater

seagarsmoker said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but I could not find it throughout the thread. Have the dates been set yet?


Hey Jody!

It seems that the last weekend in June will be the time.

June 26- Pre-Pre Herf @ Poker's Patio
June 27- Pre Herf @ Zippy's 
June 28- Herf @ Zippy's
June 29- Post Herf @ Poker's Patio


----------



## jovenhut

soulskater said:


> Hey Jody!
> 
> It seems that the last weekend in June will be the time.
> 
> June 26- Pre-Pre Herf @ Poker's Patio
> June 27- Pre Herf @ Zippy's
> June 28- Herf @ Zippy's
> June 29- Post Herf @ Poker's Patio


:ss


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


> yeah thats right i used bump 'n jump...





zemekone said:


> and another new one for your a$$!


:tu


----------



## seagarsmoker

soulskater said:


> Hey Jody!
> 
> It seems that the last weekend in June will be the time.
> 
> June 26- Pre-Pre Herf @ Poker's Patio
> June 27- Pre Herf @ Zippy's
> June 28- Herf @ Zippy's
> June 29- Post Herf @ Poker's Patio


Thanks :w

Was hoping it would be the July 4th weekend as I could make it for sure.


----------



## zemekone

zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


>





zemekone said:


> and another new one for your a$$!


----------



## EvanS

I was starting to wonder if anyone was EVER gonna bump this thread


----------



## Lunch Box

[No message]


----------



## Lunch Box

[No message]


----------



## zemekone

:r


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> 
> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)
> 
> pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)
> 
> post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)
> 
> Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.
> 
> Just like before, only better!
> 
> If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.
> 
> If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.
> 
> If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.
> 
> All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!
> 
> Midgets are welcome
> 
> Fat guys get to the front of the line
> 
> Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.
> 
> If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> -jesse


----------



## soulskater

zemekone said:


>


bumpage


----------



## zemekone

up...


----------



## CigarGal

zemekone said:


> up...


Down?


----------



## Lunch Box

in...


----------



## cigarflip

Lunch Box said:


> in...


Start cooking Carlos. I'm hungry already!


----------



## Bigwaved

cigarflip said:


> Start cooking Carlos. I'm hungry already!


I second that...


----------



## The Pict

And I'll third it!


----------



## Bigwaved

The Pict said:


> And I'll third it!


All I want to see is you nose smoke without the green tint... Seriously, I look forward to seeing you at this one.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

CigarGal said:


> Down?


Damn, I like a girl that goes down


----------



## ResIpsa

zemekone said:


> up...





CigarGal said:


> Down?





Lunch Box said:


> in...


out, and you shake it all about, you do the hokey.....

sorry, thought you were talking about something else. carry on.


----------



## Da Klugs

Ralphanator said:


> Ok So your short and fat Big Fu*king Deal! Now if you were A FAT Fu*K then maybe your in!


Flint speaks!

Two years ago managed to get those difficult 5 references. Took months and it was time consuming and expensive. Thought about doing a fund raiser to make another reference run. Make lil Havanna Addict dolls that are voice commmand activated.

Any time Barry speaks they shout...

Fck you Barry! If nothing else they might help keep Mark from going hoarse soo early in the herf.


----------



## Barrythevic

Da Klugs said:


> Flint speaks!
> 
> Two years ago managed to get those difficult 5 references. Took months and it was time consuming and expensive. Thought about doing a fund raiser to make another reference run. Make lil Havanna Addict dolls that are voice commmand activated.
> 
> Any time Barry speaks they shout...
> 
> Fck you Barry! If nothing else they might help keep Mark from going hoarse soo early in the herf.


Gee Dave, I didn't think you cared! :r


----------



## gorob23

CgarWyzrd said:


> Damn, I like a girl that goes down


Your so *old *you mean goes *down*stairs and gets you a beer right :r

Ok I'm done :ss


----------



## The Pict

Bigwaved said:


> All I want to see is you nose smoke without the green tint... Seriously, I look forward to seeing you at this one.


Been practicing every day Bigwavrd.:ss
Looking forward to seeing you again as well. Seems way longer than 4 months since we herfed, doesn't it?


----------



## zemekone

Barrythevic said:


> Gee Dave, I didn't think you cared! :r


he dosent...

btw shut up barry! :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

The Pict said:


> Been practicing every day Bigwavrd.:ss
> Looking forward to seeing you again as well. Seems way longer than 4 months since we herfed, doesn't it?


It has been four months?


----------



## vstrommark

Bigwaved said:


> It has been four months?


:tpd: doesn't seem that long, Chip. Looking forward to another stick with you at SoCal :tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

You guys want to get a room and leave this thread uncluttered with your ass-grabbing and sentiments of longing? 



SoCal bumpage!


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> You guys want to get a room and leave this thread uncluttered with your ass-grabbing and sentiments of longing?
> 
> SoCal bumpage!


Jealousy will get you a seat next to Sally...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bigwaved said:


> Jealousy will get you a seat next to Sally...


Shit I'm small enough my friend that I can sneak right up to the front near the auction table and go unnoticed :tu

Besides there will be enough verbal bitch-slappings to go around bro so just take your number, have a seat, and wait your turn


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Shit I'm small enough my friend that I can sneak right up to the front near the auction table and go unnoticed :tu
> 
> Besides there will be enough verbal bitch-slappings to go around bro so just take your number, have a seat, and wait your turn


If you are smart, you will hide in the Ralphanator's shirt pocket. That is where the auction action is. All the cigar stragglers fall into it. :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

It depends on how much Jes drinks... if he polishes off an entire bottle by himself he'll overbid on anything.... specially Grandes de Espana's


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> It depends on how much Jes drinks... if he polishes off an entire bottle by himself he'll overbid on anything.... specially Grandes de Espana's


He is safe this year. Sally is bringing him a whole box of 'em in trade for the corner seat.


----------



## The Pict

Bigwaved said:


> He is safe this year. Sally is bringing him a whole box of 'em in trade for the corner seat.


Rumor has it he's already traded them and his corner seat to Kermit for a 40 of Schlitz.:al


----------



## Bigwaved

The Pict said:


> Rumor has it he's already traded them and his corner seat to Kermit for a 40 of Schlitz.:al


Wow. Kerm has lowered his prices from last year. Ask Sancho Sanco, formerly known as Soosahn.


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> Wow. Kerm has lowered his prices from last year. Ask Sancho Sanco, formerly known as Soosahn.


:tu


----------



## The Pict

Bigwaved said:


> Wow. Kerm has lowered his prices from last year. Ask Sancho Sanco, formerly known as Soosahn.


Poor Kermy's having to rethink a few things and adjust his value system what with the little one on the way and all. After all GoRob's acknowledged kids are used to a certain standard of living and Kermit can't be letting this one down or he'd never hear the end of it!:r


----------



## Deem

Bigwaved said:


> All I want to see is you nose smoke without the green tint... Seriously, I look forward to seeing you at this one.


Dave, we've been coaching him everyday at lunch. Come end of June he might have it down


----------



## pnoon

Deem said:


> Dave, we've been coaching him everyday at lunch. Come end of June he might have it down


Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem.
Good to see you, Brother. 
Damn. I miss the No SHIT herfs.


----------



## Bigwaved

Deem said:


> Dave, we've been coaching him everyday at lunch. Come end of June he might have it down


Do you make him pose like a stork while doing it?


----------



## EvanS

pnoon said:


> Damn. I miss the No SHIT herfs.


I miss them too....as in "I miss allll of them"

Is Zemekone EVER gonna bump this thread?


----------



## The Pict

Bigwaved said:


> Do you make him pose like a stork while doing it?


Just the usual Dork pose Bigwaved. Only one skill at a time or I get confused.:ss


----------



## Deem

Bigwaved said:


> Do you make him pose like a stork while doing it?


Like he says....that's his normal stance


----------



## Deem

pnoon said:


> Deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeem.
> Good to see you, Brother.
> Damn. I miss the No SHIT herfs.


I miss them too (with you).
I'll miss the you know what this week too


----------



## zemekone

up...


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Yes I am :tu


----------



## The Pict

Me too!


----------



## The Pict

No Bigwaved post here for two days? Quick, somebody call and see if he's OK!:r
Bump for Zemekone!


----------



## galaga

The Pict said:


> No Bigwaved post here for two days? Quick, somebody call and see if he's OK!:r
> Bump for Zemekone!


Prolly pissed on a light socket while trying out new aluminum hats and hasn't recovered yet from the orgasm...........DAVE?!


----------



## The Pict

galaga said:


> Prolly pissed on a light socket while trying out new aluminum hats and hasn't recovered yet from the orgasm...........DAVE?!


:r:r I'd forgotten about that tin foil hat picture!:r:r

Bumparoonie


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Prolly pissed on a light socket while trying out new aluminum hats and hasn't recovered yet from the orgasm...........DAVE?!


There is supposed to be a recovery time? Damn it, Jim! All I know is that I need a Korean BBQ refill. I am all out. :tu


----------



## poker

Bigwaved said:


> There is supposed to be a recovery time? Damn it, Jim! All I know is that I need a Korean BBQ refill. I am all out. :tu


I can take you to a place that would rock yer socks


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> I can take you to a place that would rock yer socks


I am in!


----------



## poker

Pick a day/time and we'll go with a few folks.


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> Pick a day/time and we'll go with a few folks.


You got it. I will land on Wednesday and leave on Monday. I don't know the specific times of arrival or departure yet. How does lunch on Thursday sound?


----------



## poker

done:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> done:tu


:tu


----------



## Ralphanator

poker said:


> done:tu


Did someome say KOREAN BBQ? For LUNCH? On Thursday? I'm Thinking I Might be HUNGRY on Thursday for Korean BBQ For Lunch!:chk


----------



## The Pict

Ralphanator said:


> Did someome say KOREAN BBQ? For LUNCH? On Thursday? I'm Thinking I Might be HUNGRY on Thursday for Korean BBQ For Lunch!:chk


Everyone better count their fingers before and after the BBQ if the Ralphanator graces you with his presence. We all know what happens when he gets around things in groups of five!:r


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> You got it. I will land on Wednesday and leave on Monday. I don't know the specific times of arrival or departure yet. How does lunch on Thursday sound?


Then bring some take out fer Thursday evening............


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Then bring some take out fer Thursday evening............


Place your order, Rick.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

SoCal bumpage!!!

So it looks like I'll be there for the Pre HERF and the HERF as well as the Post HERF at Poker's. The thursday before the HERF I'll be down in San Diego HERF'n it up with the S.H.I.T boys :tu


Can't wait gents!


----------



## Deem

Ralphanator said:


> Did someome say KOREAN BBQ? For LUNCH? On Thursday? I'm Thinking *I Might be HUNGRY on Thursday *for Korean BBQ For Lunch!:chk


Ralph, I thought you were always hungry


----------



## Ralphanator

Deem said:


> Ralph, I thought you were always hungry


THATS A FACK JACK!!:chk


----------



## CigarGal

Just reading this thread makes me hungry

I'll be hanging out Thursday waiting for something to happen.


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> Place your order, Rick.


j/k, THX for the offer though..I be eating whatever Larry makes.:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> j/k, THX for the offer though..I be eating whatever Larry makes.:tu


Me too!


----------



## IamLoki

The Pict said:


> Everyone better count their fingers before and after the BBQ if the Ralphanator graces you with his presence. We all know what happens when he gets around things in groups of five!:r


Yeah, they turn into 4 packs! :c


----------



## Ralphanator

IamLoki said:


> Yeah, they turn into 4 packs! :c


That was Your cover charge for my Humor!!

You can stay home for this event...but make sure your Uncle shows up!!:ss


----------



## IamLoki

Ralphanator said:


> That was Your cover charge for my Humor!


Then I want a refund! :gn


----------



## soulskater

poker said:


> I can take you to a place that would rock yer socks


ooooh, kinky


----------



## zemekone

top...


----------



## zemekone

*just so yall dont forget... yeah that right i used "yall"*



soulskater said:


> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> 
> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)
> 
> pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)
> 
> post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)
> 
> Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.
> 
> Just like before, only better!
> 
> If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.
> 
> If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.
> 
> If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.
> 
> All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!
> 
> Midgets are welcome
> 
> Fat guys get to the front of the line
> 
> Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.
> 
> If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> -jesse


----------



## Havanaaddict

*Just so everyone knows the dates are now set in stone*:ss
*Pre Pre herf: Thur 6/26/08 (Pokers )
Pre Herf: Fri 6/27/08 (Zippy's)
Main herf: Sat 6/28/08 (Zippy's)
Post herf: Sun 6/29/08 (Pokers )*


----------



## pnoon

*There will also be a SHIT herf (Thur 6/26/08) in San Diego. PM me for details*:ss

Not trying to compete or draw anyone away from Kelly's. Just offering up an alternative.


----------



## Havanaaddict

pnoon said:


> *There will also be a SHIT herf (Thur 6/26/08) in San Diego. PM me for details*:ss
> 
> Not trying to compete or draw anyone away from Kelly's. Just offering up an alternative.


Hey Peter why do you guys call it a *SHIT *herf :BS :tg :r


----------



## pnoon

Havanaaddict said:


> Hey Peter why do you guys call it a *SHIT *herf :BS :tg :r


Cuz we're always *S*o *H*appy *I*t's *T*hursday. :fu :sl


----------



## WillyGT

pnoon said:


> *There will also be a SHIT herf (Thur 6/26/08) in San Diego. PM me for details*:ss
> 
> Not trying to compete or draw anyone away from Kelly's. Just offering up an alternative.


If Im still here in TJ I will definetly be on the on the Thursday herf! If I am back on Mexicali, I will have to miss it, but in any case I will be on the mega herf on saturday! :ss

Its been a while since I was in SoCal 6!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

It will be awesome to finally meet you in person Carlos :tu

Can't wait to HERF brother


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> It will be awesome to finally meet you in person Carlos :tu
> 
> Can't wait to HERF brother


You'll have to actually show up to make that happen, Dustin.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Just for that one.... I'm going to pass lots of gas while I'm at your place Peter :tu


----------



## The Professor

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just for that one.... I'm going to pass lots of gas while I'm at your place Peter :tu


No matter how many beans or egg salad sandwiches you eat, Dustin, you can't compete with poo.  :z


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Just for that one.... I'm going to pass lots of gas while I'm at your place Peter :tu


Never start a war you cannot win.  



The Professor said:


> No matter how many beans or egg salad sandwiches you eat, Dustin, you can't compete with poo.  :z


Not to mention some sauerkraut. :dr


----------



## gabebdog1

WillyGT said:


> If Im still here in TJ I will definetly be on the on the Thursday herf! If I am back on Mexicali, I will have to miss it, but in any case I will be on the mega herf on saturday! :ss
> 
> Its been a while since I was in SoCal 6!


si llegan tu y dustin va ser un milagro :chk


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Did you just call me a beanfield? 


:r


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


> Did you just call me a beanfield?


no he called you a short filipino... wait i think he called me a short filipino, actually i think he called Bongoy a short filipino...

:r

frickin filipinos!


----------



## OpusEx

pnoon said:


> You'll have to actually show up to make that happen, Dustin.


TFF! He aims, he shoots, direct hit! (even though it is an easy target)


----------



## galaga

gabebdog1 said:


> si llegan tu y dustin va ser un milagro :chk


Come on, Willy ain't half as bad as Dustin.


----------



## cigarflip

zemekone said:


> no he called you a short filipino... wait i think he called me a short filipino, actually i think he called Bongoy a short filipino...
> 
> :r
> 
> frickin filipinos!


It will be a real treat to see Zemekone tower over Dustin and Bonggoy. That is his life long dream! :r


----------



## EvanS

cigarflip said:


> It will be a real treat to see Zemekone tower over Dustin and Bonggoy. That is his life long dream! :r


In this case, seeing realy will be beilieveing, cuz I an't buying it


----------



## Deem

cigarflip said:


> It will be a real treat to see Zemekone tower over Dustin and Bonggoy. That is his life long dream! :r


Are there any tall ones? :r


----------



## BP22

Deem said:


> Are there any tall ones? :r


Nope...we're all short.


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> Nope...we're all short.


I knew it was only matter of time before Sancho Sancho would feel his ears burning...


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> I knew it was only matter of time before Sancho Sancho would feel his ears burning...


It's a gift Dave...:r


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> It's a gift Dave...:r


No small feat, eh?


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> No small feat, eh?


I have a feeling this could go on all night... :r


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> I have a feeling this could go on all night... :r


That would be a tall order...


----------



## zemekone

Deem said:


> Are there any tall ones? :r


i think cigarflip may be the tallest!


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> no he called you a short filipino... wait i think he called me a short filipino, actually i think he called Bongoy a short filipino...
> 
> :r
> 
> frickin filipinos!





Deem said:


> Are there any tall ones? :r





BP22 said:


> Nope...we're all short.





zemekone said:


> i think cigarflip may be the tallest!


_*Gerry's secret height weapon:*_


----------



## IamLoki

Deem said:


> Are there any tall ones? :r


Hey I resemble that remark!


----------



## The Pict

No worries guys. There's lots of us non-Phillipinos here to help you get the stuff down from the high shelves. You know, the ones above the countertops.:r
Bump, 'cause no one else has posted here today.


----------



## soulskater

Don't want no SHORT PEOPLE 'round here.


----------



## Havanaaddict

soulskater said:


> Don't want no SHORT PEOPLE 'round here.


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## cigarflip

1 month to go!


----------



## CigarGal

I'm soooo excited! :chk


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> 1 month to go!


:z If You leave now You will be right on time, can you come get me 1st :tu

I have been saving ALL the money "Yes Dear" give's me, I can go all in and bid $5.00 or spread it out over five different lot's 

Rob :bl


----------



## pnoon

gorob23 said:


> :z If You leave now You will be right on time, can you come get me 1st :tu
> 
> I have been saving ALL the money "Yes Dear" give's me, I can go all in and bid $5.00 or spread it out over five different lot's
> 
> Rob :bl


Or you could buy 2 or 3 more of those "smoking jackets"


----------



## galaga

pnoon said:


> Or you could buy 2 or 3 more of those "smoking jackets"


:r

"smoking jackets"

:r

It was hot wasn't it?

:r


----------



## SDmate

pnoon said:


> Or you could buy 2 or 3 more of those "smoking jackets"





galaga said:


> :r
> 
> "smoking jackets"
> 
> :r
> 
> It was hot wasn't it?
> 
> :r


flaming hot


----------



## zemekone




----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Or you could buy 2 or 3 more of those "smoking jackets"





galaga said:


> :r
> 
> "smoking jackets"
> 
> :r
> 
> It was hot wasn't it?
> 
> :r





SDmate said:


> flaming hot


hot like this... "those CA smoking jackets burn good!"


----------



## zemekone

*Pre Pre herf: Thur 6/26/08 (Pokers )
Pre Herf: Fri 6/27/08 (Zippy's)
Main herf: Sat 6/28/08 (Zippy's)
Post herf: Sun 6/29/08 (Pokers )*

:ss*t minus 30 days...*:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Can't wait for SoCal!!!!!!!!!!

So pumped I can't even tell you


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for SoCal!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> So pumped I can't even tell you


Will you be there this year?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I'll think about it...........


----------



## croatan

Flight booked: Tuesday through Sunday. I'm not going to miss a damn thing this year!


----------



## CigarGal

croatan said:


> Flight booked: Tuesday through Sunday. I'm not going to miss a damn thing this year!


Awesome! Will be great to met you!


----------



## pnoon

Anyone planning on attending the Thursday night SHIT herf in San Diego should PM me or post here. Trying to get an approximate head count.


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> Anyone planning on attending the Thursday night SHIT herf in San Diego should PM me or one of the other SHITers. Trying to get an approximate head count.


Do you count mirror boy as a half since he will likely get lost on the way if he decides to go? :r


----------



## The Pict

What the heck? Almost twelve hours since the last post and no bump from Zemekone? No worries man, I'm here for ya!


----------



## soulskater

pnoon said:


> Anyone planning on attending the Thursday night SHIT herf in San Diego should PM me or post here. Trying to get an approximate head count.


I'd love to attend but the drive may be a little much. Is there any way you can move it a little farther north? Like to... East L.A.? We can have dinner at the taco truck on Olympic & Arizona.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> I'd love to attend but the drive may be a little much. Is there any way you can move it a little farther north? Like to... East L.A.? We can have dinner at the taco truck on Olympic & Arizona.


Yeah. That's the ticket!


----------



## zemekone

[No message]


----------



## LasciviousXXX

^ :r

Took me a sec but then I almost spit my coffee out


----------



## poker

WTF is that? LOL


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> WTF is that? LOL


Bumps.


----------



## CigarGal

Gerry, the doc can give you something for that skin condition.


----------



## poker

pnoon said:


> Bumps.


oh duh me :r


----------



## zemekone

top...

t minus 29 days


----------



## jovenhut

The Vegas crew would like to attend 
Guitarman-S.T- & ScottishSmoker


----------



## zemekone

jovenhut said:


> The Vegas crew would like to attend
> Guitarman-S.T- & ScottishSmoker


you guys should come out!


----------



## soulskater

jovenhut said:


> The Vegas crew would like to attend
> Guitarman-S.T- & ScottishSmoker


Not much of a crew


----------



## cigarflip

Getting close!


----------



## Coach

hey goRob...call me please.


----------



## SD Beerman

Gerry, did you tell them about references?


----------



## poker

I gave em references:tu


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> I gave em references:tu


Do You still live in Westminster and do you know Joker :tu

Rob :bn


----------



## soulskater

SD Beerman said:


> Gerry, did you tell them about references?


Please take note! This is the first post... ninny.



soulskater said:


> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> 
> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)
> 
> pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)
> 
> post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)
> 
> Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.
> 
> Just like before, only better!
> 
> If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.
> 
> If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.
> 
> If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.
> 
> All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!
> 
> Midgets are welcome
> 
> Fat guys get to the front of the line
> 
> Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.
> 
> If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> -jesse


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Please take note! This is the first post... ninny.
> 
> Originally Posted by soulskater View Post
> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob.


Come on give me a hug :ss

I still think of the screw driver and crack up :tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## soulskater

Free hugs at Poker's!

today only


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> Free hugs at Poker's!
> 
> today only


Dolphin shorts will be there!


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> Free hugs at Poker's!
> 
> today only


sweet im there!

*BTW T-Minus 28 more days *


----------



## LasciviousXXX

soulskater said:


> Please take note! This is the first post... ninny.


Does that mean Poker can't come to his own house????

:r


----------



## gorob23

LasciviousXXX said:


> Does that mean Poker can't come to his own house????
> 
> :r


He'll be ok I gave him references:tu


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Not much of a crew


I REALLY think you need to be more sensitive to the folks here....

Rob :w


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> Free hugs at Poker's!
> 
> today only


 im happy cuz i got my free hug! thanks Jesus! 



gorob23 said:


> I REALLY think you need to be more sensitive to the folks here....
> 
> Rob :w


what are you thinking...


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> what are you thinking...


I think you need to be nicer to Rob. I mean ... he's like twice as old as you and at that age can hardly be expected to defend himself.

:chk


----------



## Coach

Coach said:


> hey goRob...call me please.


hey DeckBoy Maint. Man..aka the Chest Bumper........


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> I REALLY think you need to be more sensitive to the folks here....
> 
> Rob :w


Look, Rob. I'm just doing what I do best, separating the wheat from the chaff. If the sensitive lads are incapable of discerning humor from insult then the sensitive lads should not come to the Greatest Herf on Turf! SoCal is the herf by which all others are measured by. We are the standard bearers.

We put together an informal event where all can come have fun, we only kid because we care. We provide food and shelter and more than that, we provide you 2 days (or more) of laughs and all around good times. If there are those that do not have a predisposition for such things then they SHOULD NOT come... more food for me and Ralph anyways.

You need to start wearing man clothes, those dolphin shorts are cutting of the circulation to your brain.


----------



## cigarflip

*Re: #9 So Catl Edition*

For a $100.00 donation to this year Socal's charity of choice I'll beg Jesse to not include you as a target.


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> Look, Rob. I'm just doing what I do best, separating the wheat from the chaff. If the sensitive lads are incapable of discerning humor from insult then the sensitive lads should not come to the Greatest Herf on Turf! SoCal is the herf by which all others are measured by. We are the standard bearers.
> 
> We put together an informal event where all can come have fun, we only kid because we care. We provide food and shelter and more than that, we provide you 2 days (or more) of laughs and all around good times. If there are those that do not have a predisposition for such things then they SHOULD NOT come... more food for me and Ralph anyways.
> 
> You need to start wearing man clothes, those dolphin shorts are cutting of the circulation to your brain.


Yeh More FOOD fo Me and Jesus!:chk


----------



## galaga

soulskater said:


> Look, Rob. I'm just doing what I do best, separating the wheat from the chaff. If the sensitive lads are incapable of discerning humor from insult then the sensitive lads should not come to the Greatest Herf on Turf! SoCal is the herf by which all others are measured by. We are the standard bearers.
> 
> We put together an informal event where all can come have fun, we only kid because we care. We provide food and shelter and more than that, we provide you 2 days (or more) of laughs and all around good times. If there are those that do not have a predisposition for such things then they SHOULD NOT come... more food for me and Ralph anyways.
> 
> You need to start wearing man clothes, those dolphin shorts are cutting of the circulation to your brain.


That thing died long ago.........



gorob23 said:


> I REALLY think you need to be more sensitive to the folks here....
> 
> Rob :w


OH ya Mr short fuse, give Home boy a bad time for being short tempered :r


----------



## montecristo#2

soulskater said:


> . . . Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.


Does that include supersoakers?  :r


----------



## soulskater

montecristo#2 said:


> Does that include supersoakers?  :r


Oh Snap!


----------



## zemekone

bump...


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> Look, Rob. those dolphin shorts are cutting of the circulation to your brain.


*LONG GONE!!!* :bl

But I can still give a reacharound:bn


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> *LONG GONE!!!* :bl
> 
> But I can still give a reacharound:bn


Ouch! :r


----------



## filly

Ok, so I have the following names from the board here:
1.Poker
2.Filly
3.Mr. Filly
4.Jessie
5.Ralphie
6 and 7.Carlos and Michelle
8 and 9.Carlton and Toshi
10.Dustin XXX 
11.Ralphie
12.Deem
13.Cgarwyzard
14.Havanna Addict
15.CigarFlip
16.GoRob
17.Mo
18.BigWaved
19.pnoon
20.Montecristo #2
21.zemekone
22.gabedog
23.BP22
24.zippy
25.Nate
26.SLR
27.Barney Rubble
28.CigarTexan
29.croatan
30.Larry
31.EvanS
32.galaga
33.bonggoy
34.Cigar Gal
35.J6PPC
36.Tom
37.Al
38.Jovanhut
39.SR Mike
40.Poriggity
41.SD Mate
42.The shrrmmiinn
43.Barry The Vic
44.The Pict
45.tw3nty
46.vstrommark
47.Seagarsmoker?
48.Driller?
49. and 50.DaKlugs and Sean?
51.Willy GT
52.SD Beerman 
53.Beerbob

Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


----------



## pnoon

filly said:


> Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


Jen,

SD Beerman & Beerbob
heatmiser is a maybe
I didn't see Mo or Dr. Dan on the list
Dustin's wife I don't believe is coming.


----------



## filly

pnoon said:


> Jen,
> 
> Dustin's wife I don't believe is coming.


Mr. Filly will be glad to note that!:tu:r


----------



## IamLoki

Me!



filly said:


> Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


----------



## jovenhut

filly said:


> Ok, so I have the following names from the board here:
> 1.Poker
> 2.Filly
> 3.Mr. Filly
> 4.Jessie
> 5.Ralphie
> 6 and 7.Carlos and Michelle
> 8 and 9.Carlton and Toshi
> 10.Dustin XXX
> 11.Ralphie
> 12.Deem
> 13.Cgarwyzard
> 14.Havanna Addict
> 15.CigarFlip
> 16.GoRob
> 17.Mo
> 18.BigWaved
> 19.pnoon
> 20.Montecristo #2
> 21.zemekone
> 22.gabedog
> 23.BP22
> 24.zippy
> 25.Nate
> 26.SLR
> 27.Barney Rubble
> 28.CigarTexan
> 29.croatan
> 30.Larry
> 31.EvanS
> 32.galaga
> 33.bonggoy
> 34.Cigar Gal
> 35.J6PPC
> 36.Tom
> 37.Al
> 38.Jovanhut
> 39.SR Mike
> 40.Poriggity
> 41.SD Mate
> 42.The shrrmmiinn
> 43.Barry The Vic
> 44.The Pict
> 45.tw3nty
> 46.vstrommark
> 47.Seagarsmoker?
> 48.Driller?
> 49. and 50.DaKlugs and Sean?
> 51.Willy GT
> 52.SD Beerman
> 53.Beerbob
> 
> Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


Guitarman-S.T- & ScottishSmoker


----------



## Deem

filly said:


> Ok, so I have the following names from the board here:
> 
> Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


I understand the following will attend:

Stogeyfish
allanb3369
Navydoc
coma-0ne
eldiabloblanco
PartagasSerieDNo4
RyJExh4
saka
Chewbacco
Calistogey


----------



## Ralphanator

Deem said:


> I understand the following will attend:
> 
> Stogeyfish
> allanb3369
> Navydoc
> coma-0ne
> eldiabloblanco
> PartagasSerieDNo4
> RyJExh4
> saka
> Chewbacco
> Calistogey


Saka as in Steve Saka from Cigar Nexus?

Or Saka the Po*n Star??


----------



## Ralphanator

IamLoki said:


> Me!


If your comming you better bring your uncle!


----------



## zemekone

Ralphanator said:


> Saka as in Steve Saka from Cigar Nexus?
> 
> Or Saka the Po*n Star??


no thats joe saka...


----------



## poker

filly said:


> Did I miss anyone?:tu:ss


Yeah, 47 others that we dont know about yet:r


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> Yeah, 47 others that we dont know about yet:r


Here's one that you know:

Rene aka Shootingstar is back!


----------



## Ralphanator

cigarflip said:


> Here's one that you know:
> 
> Rene aka Shootingstar is back!


Will Rene be bringing some Baluts??:chk :dr


----------



## pnoon

Ralphanator said:


> Will Rene be bringing some Baluts??:chk :dr


Have at, Ralph. You can have the balut. I'll have your cigars.


----------



## IamLoki

Without a doubt.

It'll be nice to see you again and have my 5 packs turn into 2 pairs!



Ralphanator said:


> If your comming you better bring your uncle!


----------



## IamLoki

What? When did he get back?



cigarflip said:


> Here's one that you know:
> 
> Rene aka Shootingstar is back!


----------



## zemekone

shatfield aka sam


----------



## filly

1.Poker
2.Filly
3.Mr. Filly
4.Jessie
5.Ralphie
6 and 7.Carlos and Michelle
8 and 9.Carlton and Toshi
10.Dustin XXX
11.Ralphie
12.Deem
13.Cgarwyzard
14.Havanna Addict
15.CigarFlip
16.GoRob
17.Mo
18.BigWaved
19.pnoon
20.Montecristo #2
21.zemekone
22.gabedog
23.BP22
24.zippy
25.Nate
26.SLR
27.Barney Rubble
28.CigarTexan
29.croatan
30.Larry
31.EvanS
32.galaga
33.bonggoy
34.Cigar Gal
35.J6PPC
36.Tom
37.Al
38.Jovanhut
39.SR Mike
40.Poriggity
41.SD Mate
42.thschrminm 
43.Barry The Vic
44.The Pict
45.tw3nty
46.vstrommark
47.Seagarsmoker?
48.Driller?
49. and 50.DaKlugs and Sean?
51.Willy GT
52.SD Beerman
53.Beerbob
54.Shooting Star
55.shatfield
56.Hemitech 
57.Stogeyfish
58.allanb3369
59.Navydoc
60.coma-0ne
61.eldiabloblanco
62.PartagasSerieDNo4
63.RyJExh4
64.saka
65.Chewbacco
66.Calistogey
67. Shrek
68.Guitarman-S.T-
69.ScottishSmoker


----------



## cigarflip

Dave Scott won't like it if we don't include him. LOL.


----------



## allanb3369

Deem said:


> I understand the following will attend:
> 
> Stogeyfish
> allanb3369
> Navydoc
> coma-0ne
> eldiabloblanco
> PartagasSerieDNo4
> RyJExh4
> saka
> Chewbacco
> Calistogey


Thanks for adding me to the list, Deem. Lord knows Larry didn't notice that I was missing! :r

Looking forward to seeing the SoCal crew again -- even if GoRob is going to be there :bn


----------



## Deem

allanb3369 said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list, Deem. Lord knows Larry didn't notice that I was missing! :r
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the SoCal crew again -- even if GoRob is going to be there :bn


Larry's too busy counting his boxes and playing golf to notice :r
Alan it will be great to see you again and Dave and Paul and everybody else:chk


----------



## LasciviousXXX

filly said:


> Mr. Filly will be glad to note that!:tu:r


Oh SNAP! :r

Too funny :tu

Can't wait to see all you guys and gals.... specially Gerry... in lingerie he counts as a chick


----------



## zemekone

LasciviousXXX said:


> Oh SNAP! :r
> 
> Too funny :tu
> 
> Can't wait to see all you guys and gals.... specially Gerry... in lingerie he counts as a chick


better bring me a nice cigar too! 

cant wait

_*23 more days! *_


----------



## Sean9689

Flight booked.


----------



## croatan

Sean9689 said:


> Flight booked.


Looking forward to finally meeting you, bling boy


----------



## Sean9689

croatan said:


> Looking forward to finally meeting you, bling boy


Same here, bro! :tu


----------



## cigarflip

allanb3369 said:


> Thanks for adding me to the list, Deem. Lord knows Larry didn't notice that I was missing! :r
> 
> Looking forward to seeing the SoCal crew again -- even if GoRob is going to be there :bn


I'm still rounding up the locals and trying to figure out how Deem's name got in there.:r


----------



## poker

Sean9689 said:


> Flight booked.


When you arriving bro? Maybe we can find a few hours to hit the tables:tu


----------



## galaga

cigarflip said:


> I'm still rounding up the locals and trying to figure out how Deem's name got in there.:r


They got him confused with you, I suspect.......:tu


----------



## croatan

galaga said:


> They got him confused with you, I suspect.......:tu


Well, they do look an awful lot alike


----------



## CigarGal

Okay, this is my first time attending SoCal and a few tips about what to bring would be helpful-besides the dolphin shorts. I am flying down but can do a little shopping once I am there-do we help out with the food or the booze? I have heard there is an auction-what sort of cash are we talking about?


----------



## BP22

CigarGal said:


> I have heard there is an auction-what sort of cash are we talking about?


$26...


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> Okay, this is my first time attending SoCal and a few tips about what to bring would be helpful-besides the dolphin shorts. I am flying down but can do a little shopping once I am there-do we help out with the food or the booze? I have heard there is an auction-what sort of cash are we talking about?


Marianne - There is a raffle AND an auction. Raffle tickets are $2.50 each. Folks donate cigars, booze, accessories, etc. The organizers decide what goes into the raffle and what goes into the auction. Food and drink is provided but extras are always welcome.


----------



## poker

There will also be a "special raffle" seperate from the usual. 
Up for grabs:

S.T Dupont Ligne II Special Editon La Casa del Habanos lighter
Brand new in box with all paperwork.

Not sure how much the tickets are yet (possibly $20ea, maybe more, maybe less).

As far as the Dollar Auction goes, I've seen sticks go for anywhere from as little as 35.00 all the way up to high heaven. All bids start at 1.00, and go up from there.

Cash, and personal/business checks are welcome.


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> There will also be a "special raffle" seperate from the usual.
> Up for grabs:
> 
> S.T Dupont Ligne II Special Editon La Casa del Habanos lighter
> Brand new in box with all paperwork.
> 
> Not sure how much the tickets are yet (possibly $20ea, maybe more, maybe less).
> 
> As far as the Dollar Auction goes, I've seen sticks go for anywhere from as little as 35.00 all the way up to high heaven. All bids start at 1.00, and go up from there.
> 
> Cash, and personal/business checks are welcome.


Shouldn't that be the Dowah Auction?


----------



## croatan

Last year I tried to give Kelly an AmEx :hn

Didn't know checks were an option. Do they have to be good?


----------



## poker

:r 
We actually mulled over the thought of putting the Dupont in the auction, but then it would be limited to the heavy hitters and not everyone. This way its possible even GoRob23 could win. (oh wait, tickets will be more than 3 bucks, so he's out:r)


----------



## zemekone

man i love this lighter...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> man i love this lighter...


Sweeeeeeet ! ! ! 
I never win but I gotta buy tickets for that.

Can we set Rob's clothes on fire again? We could raise a bunch of money to see that.


----------



## zemekone

pnoon said:


> Can we set Rob's clothes on fire again? We could raise a bunch of money to see that.


five dollars!


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> five dollars!


:r :r :r

We could burn this:


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> We could burn this:


:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## Havanaaddict

Sean9689 said:


> Flight booked.


Dude it will be nice to see you been to long:tu Paul is shipping me all his wine maybe you should come in a day early:r


----------



## Sean9689

Havanaaddict said:


> Dude it will be nice to see you been to long:tu Paul is shipping me all his wine maybe you should come in a day early:r


I think I'll be shipping you some wine as well (if that's cool). :tu


----------



## Havanaaddict

Sean9689 said:


> I think I'll be shipping you some wine as well (if that's cool). :tu


You know it is fine lighters wine port CIGAR:r Do you still have my addy LMK


----------



## LasciviousXXX

zemekone said:


> man i love this lighter...


My fave Dupont lighter of them all :tu

Good choice PPP :bl

Can't wait for this one guys... so close I can taste it!


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for this one guys... so close I can taste it!


You talk like you're actually gonna show up...


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Can't wait for this one guys... so close I can taste it!





croatan said:


> You talk like you're actually gonna show up...


dat dere's sum funny chit.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> You talk like you're actually gonna show up...


Actually I'm just building it up so that when I decide to go to Vegas instead and hang out at the Spearmint Rhino it won't be so much of a let-down.


----------



## croatan

LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually I'm just building it up so that when I decide to go to Vegas instead and hang out at the Spearmint Rhino it won't be so much of a let-down.


Spearmint Rhino? Screw the herf. I'm going with you!


----------



## cigarflip

pnoon said:


> Sweeeeeeet ! ! !
> Can we set Rob on fire again? We could raise a bunch of money to see that.


That's what I wanna see...:r


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> That's what I wanna see...:r


Nice edit, Mr. Nee.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

croatan said:


> Spearmint Rhino? Screw the herf. I'm going with you!


Its just not the same to see Gerry in lingerie as it is to see those ladies out of it :tu


----------



## Deem

pnoon said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> We could burn this:


Maybe we should just make him wear it to raise money.

The well-to-do's better watch their wallets...they may end up with the poorer brothers.

Oh, that was Robin Hood.......



croatan said:


> Well, they do look an awful lot alike


I'm the younger better looking one


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> :r :r :r
> 
> We could burn this:


then what will Sally wear?


----------



## galaga

Bigwaved said:


> then what will Sally wear?


EvanS...............


----------



## EvanS

galaga said:


> EvanS...............


What did I get volunteered for this time?


----------



## CigarGal

It sounds like a blast-I'm working a lot of extra time so I can get into the $1 auction-can't wait!


----------



## montecristo#2

LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually I'm just building it up so that when I decide to go to Vegas instead and hang out at the Spearmint Rhino it won't be so much of a let-down.





croatan said:


> Spearmint Rhino? Screw the herf. I'm going with you!


Did someone mention the Rhino. . . :tu  :r


----------



## Havanaaddict

LasciviousXXX said:


> Actually I'm just building it up so that when I decide to go to Vegas instead and hang out at the Spearmint Rhino it won't be so much of a let-down.


Why go to Vegas when they have 7 locations here in LA

*City of Industry, CA *

Address: 15411 E. Valley Blvd.
City of Industry, CA 91746 
Phone: 626-336-6892 
Fax: 626-336-4524 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Sunday - Wednesday: 11am-2am
Thursday - Saturday: 11am-4am

*Downtown Los Angeles, CA*

Address: 2020 E. Olympic Blvd
Los Angeles, CA 90021 
Phone: 213-629-9213 
Fax: 213-629-9214 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Sunday - Wednesday: 11am-2am
Thursday: 11am - 3am
Friday - Saturday: 11am-4am

*Oxnard, CA *

Address: 630 Maulhardt Ave
Oxnard, CA 93030 
Phone: 805-988-6518 
Fax: 805-988-6520 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Daily 11am-6:30pm

*Santa Barbara, CA *

Address: 22 E. Montecito St
Santa Barbara, CA 93454 
Phone: 805-568-1620 
Fax: 805-568-1622 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Sunday - Thursday: 3pm-2am
Friday & Saturday: 3pm-4am

*Santa Maria, CA *

Address: 505 S. Broadway
Santa Maria, CA 93454 
Phone: 805-349-9535 
Fax: 805-349-2735 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Sunday - Wednesday 3pm - 2am
Thursday - Saturday 3pm - 3am

*Torrance, CA*

Address: 19900 Normandie Ave
Torrance, CA 90502 
Phone: 310-532-2427 
Fax: 310-532-.2746 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Everyday: 11am - 2am

*Van Nuys, CA *

Address: 15004 Oxnard St
Van Nuys, CA 91411 
Phone: 818-994-6453 
Fax: 818-994-3952 
Map: Click here 
Hours: Sunday - Tuesday: 11am-2am
Wednesday: 11am - 3am
Thursday - Saturday: 11am-4am

:r:r:r:r:r


----------



## gorob23

:r


cigarflip said:


> That's what I wanna see...:r


I'm hurt I don't think I can make it this year:BS

Rob
I'm bring $21.50:tu

Rob\\Kelly NICE:r:r:r


----------



## montecristo#2

Plane flight booked - going to stay through Monday this year so I can make it to Fri, Sat and Sun. :tu

I guess it is time to start packing the otterbox and tupperware.


----------



## soulskater

Hot diggity! There are plenty of new people coming which means more sacrifices for the gods of comedy!!!!!

I am looking forward to meeting all the rookies to SoCal

:ss


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> Hot diggity! There are plenty of new people coming which means more sacrifices for the gods of comedy!!!!!
> 
> I am looking forward to meeting all the rookies to SoCal
> 
> :ss


Be gentle, big fella. We do want them coming back for more.


----------



## gorob23

gorob23 said:


> *LONG GONE!!!* :bl
> 
> But I can still give a reacharound:bn


:r

:gn


----------



## soulskater

pnoon said:


> Be gentle, big fella. We do want them coming back for more.


tsk! tsk!

the whole point of the sacrifice is so that they can't come back. 

Fine! I'll be gentle. BS)


----------



## EvanS

soulskater said:


> Fine! I'll be gentle. BS)


great, I WAS looking forward to this.


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> Be gentle, big fella. We do want them coming back for more.


WTF Do You Mean "WE" White Man! This is the way we Roll!!!

Sacrificing to the Gods Of Comedy










The Gods of Comedy Have Spoken!


----------



## Bigwaved

Ralphanator said:


> WTF Do You Mean "WE" White Man! This is the way we Roll!!!
> 
> Sacrificing to the Gods Of Comedy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Gods of Comedy Have Spoken!


I am with Ralphy on this one...


----------



## Sean9689

poker said:


> When you arriving bro? Maybe we can find a few hours to hit the tables:tu


I'm coming in at noon on Friday. Maybe Sunday after the post-herf?


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I'm coming in at noon on Friday. Maybe Sunday after the post-herf?


:r
The post herf will only last a couple of hours.


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> :r
> The post herf will only last a couple of hours.


I don't care when it ends. I'm in town until 7/6. :tu


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> I don't care when it ends. I'm in town until 6/6. :tu


You left two days ago????


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> You left two days ago????


Alright, Mr. Mod, you coulda just changed it for me.


----------



## pnoon

Sean9689 said:


> Alright, Mr. Mod, you coulda just changed it for me.


Sure. But you might not like what I changed it to.


----------



## Sean9689

pnoon said:


> Sure. But you might not like what I changed it to.


Good point. :tu


----------



## zemekone

more days...


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> more days...


nanananineteen


----------



## The Professor

Hmmmm.... Has anyone in SoCal seen my Zero?


----------



## poker

Must in transit :tu
Need a confirmation number?


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> Must in transit :tu
> Need a confirmation number?


i think i have it in my email inbox...


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> Must in transit :tu
> Need a confirmation number?





zemekone said:


> i think i have it in my email inbox...


:gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


----------



## cigarflip

The Professor said:


> Hmmmm.... Has anyone in SoCal seen my Zero?


We checked the contents and we're in the authenticating process.


----------



## soulskater

The Professor said:


> Hmmmm.... Has anyone in SoCal seen my Zero?


Aint no zero's in SoCal, only HERO's


----------



## poker

soulskater said:


> Aint no zero's in SoCal, only HERO's


...and cinnamon rolls with butter:tu

(you KNOW we'll have them Thursday preherf lol)


----------



## CigarGal

poker said:


> ...and cinnamon rolls with butter:tu
> 
> (you KNOW we'll have them Thursday preherf lol)


:dr
I am sooooo there!


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> :dr
> I am sooooo there!


hmmmm - ditchin' the SHIT herf for a cinnamon roll?


----------



## poker

Not just "any" cinnamon roll, but a edition limitada version.:ss:tu


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> Not just "any" cinnamon roll, but a edition limitada version.:ss:tu


Do these come in "to go' boxes?


----------



## Ralphanator

Bigwaved said:


> Do these come in "to go' boxes?


No!! The Come in Four & Five Pack!....and I'm head Man In Charge of being in Charge of checking the boxes for the correct amounts!


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> ...and cinnamon rolls with butter:tu
> 
> (you KNOW we'll have them Thursday preherf lol)


well ... maybe if someone there finds it, they can send it back with a cinnamon roll. :dr


----------



## Bigwaved

Ralphanator said:


> No!! The Come in Four & Five Pack!....and I'm head Man In Charge of being in Charge of checking the boxes for the correct amounts!


ok, Charles-I need enough of the not to go packs to take with me to Sandy Eggo that night.


----------



## Deem

Sean9689 said:


> I don't care when it ends. I'm in town until 7/6. :tu


Sounds good to me :ss


----------



## CigarGal

Ralphanator said:


> No!! The Come in Four & Five Pack!....and I'm head Man In Charge of being in Charge of checking the boxes for the correct amounts!


Are we still talking about cinnamon rolls?


----------



## thschrminm

Just like a QUINCEAÑERA, only 15 days left to go!!!!! :ss:tu:ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Hold me closer Tiny Dancer!


----------



## pnoon

thschrminm said:


> View attachment 8189
> 
> 
> Just like a QUINCEAÑERA, only 15 days left to go!!!!! :ss:tu:ss


I have no clue what a QUINCEAÑERA is, but that picture made me laugh so hard my eyes are watering.


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> I have no clue what a QUINCEAÑERA is, but that picture made me laugh so hard my eyes are watering.


Peter...you live in SoCal and don't know what a QUINCEAÑERA is??? 

Where's the rest of my Mexican brothers at??? :r


----------



## CigarGal

Two weeks from today I drive to the city after work and stay at a motel. At 7 am I am at the airport on Thursday and ready to fly....wheee!:chk


----------



## thschrminm

pnoon said:


> I have no clue what a QUINCEAÑERA is, but that picture made me laugh so hard my eyes are watering.


QUINCEANERA = A sweet sixteen for Mexicans at the age of 15..... Usually girls but we made an exception this time!!!


----------



## poker

thschrminm said:


> View attachment 8189
> 
> 
> Just like a QUINCEAÑERA, only 15 days left to go!!!!! :ss:tu:ss


:r Too funny!:r
Maybe we can get Gerry in one of those dresses.


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> :r Too funny!:r
> Maybe we can get Gerry in one of those dresses.


If you do, PLEASE get a picture. This one, while classic, needs a sibling to keep it company:


----------



## galaga

thschrminm said:


> View attachment 8189
> 
> 
> Just like a QUINCEAÑERA, only 15 days left to go!!!!! :ss:tu:ss


Finally got Rob out of his dolphin shorts:r


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Finally got Rob out of his dolphin shorts:r


keep your sexy time to yourself, OBD. :r that is, unless, you are auctioning off your video escapades since Dustin is in town.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Bigwaved said:


> keep your sexy time to yourself, OBD. :r that is, unless, you are auctioning off your video escapades since Dustin is in town.


I get them for *free* from OBDG


----------



## galaga

Caught....anything for youse guys. Whatacoupleamaroons:r


----------



## Bigwaved

galaga said:


> Caught....anything for youse guys. Whatacoupleamaroons:r


macaroons...mmmmmmm


----------



## cigarflip

thschrminm said:


> View attachment 8189
> 
> 
> Just like a QUINCEAÑERA, only 15 days left to go!!!!! :ss:tu:ss


This is wrong in so many ways!

I love it though!:r


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Not just "any" cinnamon roll, but a edition limitada version.:ss:tu


Are they in green boxes? If you let them rest they will be just fine....:bl

Rob :bn


----------



## Sean9689

gorob23 said:


> Are they in green boxes? If you let them rest they will be just fine....:bl
> 
> Rob :bn


Green boxes? Are you holding out some old Sir Winnies on me, Rob?


----------



## drill

poker said:


> Sometimes day to day :r


Amen to that brother 
i reckon some folks is able to changem in a minut
aint that right joker from gardena
lol

brothers lynn gets her ankle operated on on the 23rd
doesnt look good for me but i'll see ifn i can swing a fly by 
so tell zip to save me a place to crash ifn i can bribe marybeth into babysittin her mother fer the weekend

k


----------



## poker

Best wishes for Lynn bro. But if you show up at SoCal....

*THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!*


----------



## soulskater

poker said:


> Best wishes for Lynn bro. But if you show up at SoCal....
> 
> *THAT WOULD BE AWESOME!*


YAH! What he said!

Just make sure to fly in, we'll accommodate you somewhere. Tell Lynn we hope she gets better soon. I guess this means you wont be getting yur ass kicked anytime soon. :r

did someone say cinnamon rolls with buttah'?


----------



## zemekone

simple bump...


----------



## The Professor

zemekone said:


> simple bump...


is that what the ladies call it?


----------



## pnoon

The Professor said:


> is that what the ladies call it?


Don't be talkin' trash in this thread if you ain't comin'? :bx


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> Don't be talkin' trash in this thread if you ain't comin'? :bx


I'll be at SoCal X :bn

You're just jealous that you didn't say it first. :tg :r


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> I'll be at SoCal X :bn


There goes the neighborhood


----------



## soulskater

The Professor said:


> I'll be at SoCal X :bn


No. No you will not.


----------



## poker

soulskater said:


> No. No you will not.


But Jess...word is he would bring the entire PPP Dunhills.:tu


----------



## cigarflip

poker said:


> But Jess...word is he would bring the entire PPP Dunhills.:tu


I'm with Jesse. He's not invited!


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Have him send the Dunhills first... then the PPP can take into his invitation under advisement


----------



## The Professor

soulskater said:


> No. No you will not.


whatever with you.... :fu



poker said:


> But Jess...word is he would bring the entire PPP Dunhills.:tu


uh ... yeah ... sure. 



cigarflip said:


> I'm with Jesse. He's not invited!


Et tu, Brute???



LasciviousXXX said:


> Have him send the Dunhills first... then the PPP can take into his invitation under advisement


Biotch! :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

The Professor said:


> Biotch! :r


Call me whatever you want...... just send the Dunhills :tu


----------



## The Professor

LasciviousXXX said:


> Call me whatever you want...... just send the Dunhills :tu


OK ... grape or pineapple flavor? :dr


----------



## poker

The Professor said:


> OK ... grape or pineapple flavor? :dr


He prefers the latex flavor


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> He prefers the latex flavor


I'll make a note of it: "Dustin likes to smoke latex flavored sticks."

Check. :tu


----------



## The Professor

I'm guessing Dustin is the bitch...?


----------



## poker

Larry:ss


----------



## soulskater

First, there was _Teacher_... now there's _Professor_.

Just behave, it's not that difficult! It's not as though you're being asked to teach the nations children how to read.


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> First, there was _Teacher_... now there's _Professor_.
> 
> Just behave, it's not that difficult! It's not as though you're being asked to teach the nations children how to read.


I bet you the Professor has a nicer avatar! Medium rare please!


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> I bet you the Professor has a nicer avatar!


Yep.
But *I* have an assatar.


----------



## poker

...and I have a bugatar that wont die:r


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> ...and I have a bugatar that wont die:r


at first I thought I read buttgar...I was wondering what rules had changed for Sally today


----------



## The Professor

cigarflip said:


> I bet you the Professor has a nicer avatar! Medium rare please!


Rare ... I want it still mooing on my plate (you bastage). :tu :r


----------



## soulskater

cigarflip said:


> I bet you the Professor has a nicer avatar! Medium rare please!


I'll bet you he doesn't.

100% SoulSkater for life!

How many SoCal attendees have or would place a sticker of that avatar on their traveldor? Next time check to see who has a sticker of my avatar on their shizzle.

dunce.


----------



## pnoon

soulskater said:


> I'll bet you he doesn't.
> 
> 100% SoulSkater for life!
> 
> How many SoCal attendees have or would place a sticker of that avatar on their traveldor? Next time check to see who has a sticker of my avatar on their shizzle.
> 
> dunce.


Jesse - You can bet your finest cigar that my current assatar is not on a sticker on my traveldor.


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> I'll bet you he doesn't.
> 
> 100% SoulSkater for life!


But can you make a good cup of joe :tu






wait for it at 2:12 into it :ss

Jess that's how I roll :chk

Rob


----------



## buddha daddy

soulskater said:


> I'll bet you he doesn't.
> 
> 100% SoulSkater for life!
> 
> How many SoCal attendees have or would place a sticker of that avatar on their traveldor? Next time check to see who has a sticker of my avatar on their shizzle.
> 
> dunce.


I have it on mine:tu


----------



## soulskater

gorob23 said:


> But can you make a good cup of joe
> 
> Rob


No. I make a great cup of coffee.



buddha daddy said:


> I have it on mine:tu


Holla!


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> No. I make a great cup of coffee.
> 
> Holla!


tell me do you grind it with a great grinder :tpd:

:r Sorry I just thought of the screw driver:r


----------



## drill

soulskater said:


> I'll bet you he doesn't.
> 
> 100% SoulSkater for life!
> 
> How many SoCal attendees have or would place a sticker of that avatar on their traveldor? Next time check to see who has a sticker of my avatar on their shizzle.
> 
> dunce.


----------------------
I Got 1

k


----------



## BP22

drill said:


> ----------------------
> I Got 1
> 
> k


I don't have one...and I thought Jesse and I had something special...:r


----------



## Bigwaved

BP22 said:


> I don't have one...and I thought Jesse and I had something special...:r


the tramp stamp you have doesn't count?


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> I'll bet you he doesn't.
> 
> 100% SoulSkater for life!
> 
> How many SoCal attendees have or would place a sticker of that avatar on their traveldor? Next time check to see who has a sticker of my avatar on their shizzle.
> 
> dunce.


For Shizzle on my Shizzlel


----------



## BP22

Bigwaved said:


> the tramp stamp you have doesn't count?


There will always be SoCal 7... :tu


----------



## soulskater

BP22 said:


> I don't have one...and I thought Jesse and I had something special...:r


Sorry. I will get you a sticker, two if you're nice.


----------



## BP22

soulskater said:


> Sorry. I will get you a sticker, two if you're nice.


WooHoo!


----------



## CigarGal

I don't have one...


----------



## filly

Don't feel bad, Cigar Gal, me neither. 

Bump for SoCal!


----------



## galaga

filly said:


> Don't feel bad, Cigar Gal, me neither.
> 
> Bump for SoCal!


:r Maybe you could trade for one.....


----------



## zemekone

_*T-minus 12 days and counting...*_


----------



## vstrommark

zemekone said:


> _*T-minus 12 days and counting...*_


This sounds cool. I may have to come down, perhaps a few days early. Would there be anything happening, say Wednesday and Thursday, for an early bird like me?

Inquiring minds and all that


----------



## CigarGal

Thursday Pre-herf! 

Looks like Gerry is getting excited:ss


----------



## soulskater

filly said:


> Don't feel bad, Cigar Gal, me neither.
> 
> Bump for SoCal!


What the... Why don't you have one yet?

There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.

See y'all there!


----------



## CigarGal

soulskater said:


> What the... Why don't you have one yet?
> 
> There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.
> 
> See y'all there!


***get there early****


----------



## cigarflip

soulskater said:


> What the... Why don't you have one yet?
> 
> There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.
> 
> See y'all there!


Can I trade one for a grandes de espana?


----------



## Sean9689

Getting so close...can't wait. :tu


----------



## soulskater

cigarflip said:


> Can I trade one for a grandes de espana?


Consider yourself lucky I don't kick your ass and take your smokes! Larry, you're my Bro and you're SoCal... but don't ever takes sides against the Posse again.



Sean9689 said:


> Getting so close...can't wait. :tu


Sean, it's been too long. Looking forward to seeing you again.


----------



## montecristo#2

soulskater said:


> What the... Why don't you have one yet?
> 
> There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.
> 
> See y'all there!


Any chance I can get myself one of those stickers?


----------



## The Pict

Nothing funny to say, but 12 hours without a bump is a crime.:chk


----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> What the... Why don't you have one yet?
> 
> There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.
> 
> See y'all there!


Me neither, 

:w


----------



## OpusEx

Airfare booked, arriving on Wednesday and heading straight to the golf course! Can't wait to see everyone again, see you all next week.


----------



## croatan

OpusEx said:


> Airfare booked, arriving on Wednesday and heading straight to the golf course! Can't wait to see everyone again, see you all next week.


I thought we were having lunch first!


----------



## Sean9689

OpusEx said:


> Airfare booked, arriving on Wednesday and heading straight to the golf course! Can't wait to see everyone again, see you all next week.


Can't wait to hang with you again, Marc! Is Jack coming?


----------



## zemekone

_*T-Minus 11 days...*_


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> _*T-Minus 11 days...*_


It's gonna be a good one. Plenty of visiting "dignitaries", too.


----------



## montecristo#2

Rental car booked!

I think I am now all set.


----------



## zemekone

*bump...*








more days!


----------



## Sean9689

soulskater said:


> Sean, it's been too long. Looking forward to seeing you again.


Took the words right outta my mouth, my friend!


----------



## Bigwaved

Sean9689 said:


> Took the words right outta my mouth, my friend!


good thing there wasn't a Grande de Espana in it or it would be gone too


----------



## Sean9689

Bigwaved said:


> good thing there wasn't a Grande de Espana in it or it would be gone too


Damn straight!


----------



## Bigwaved

Sean9689 said:


> Damn straight!


just like that ninja dude catching a fly with chopsticks


----------



## The Pict

Bigwaved said:


> just like that ninja dude catching a fly with chopsticks


Is this one of them 'wax on, wax off' things?:r


----------



## jovenhut

do we have an un-official week's agenda?


----------



## Bigwaved

The Pict said:


> Is this one of them 'wax on, wax off' things?:r


If Jesus is waxing, then he isn't heating it up enough


----------



## filly

soulskater said:


> What the... Why don't you have one yet?
> 
> There will be a small supply of SS stickers at the herf.
> 
> See y'all there!


I'm figuring I can trade the sticker for 1/4 pan of brownies!:tu:ss


----------



## gorob23

The Pict said:


> Is this one of them 'wax on, wax off' things?:r


No that would be a Mr. Nee deal :tu

Hey 5k boy did you like my bump the other day :ss

After this year I am really looking forward to this one.. Joker Thursday starts at what 8am :bn

Rob:bl


----------



## OpusEx

croatan said:


> I thought we were having lunch first!


We are! LOL, but I figured lunch/food was trivial and need not be mentioned.



> Can't wait to hang with you again, Marc! Is Jack coming?


Look forward to seeing you too sir! Any chance you're bringing your clubs?
Yes, Mr. Cigartexan will be gracing us with his presence lol, but I think it's only for the main herf.

Uh (and I shutter to say this), I will be hotel lodging for the days of the herf this year, so...

no chowder:hn


----------



## CigarGal

Thursday-8am at Poker's got it!!


----------



## soulskater

Bigwaved said:


> good thing there wasn't a Grande de Espana in it or it would be gone too


would it be redundant to say that you took the words right out of my mouth?



filly said:


> I'm figuring I can trade the sticker for 1/4 pan of brownies!:tu:ss


shoot, you get two stickers for that!


----------



## cigartexan

OpusEx said:


> Uh (and I shutter to say this), I will be hotel lodging for the days of the herf this year, so...
> 
> no chowder:hn


Oh what a sin bro! I forgot about that factor...DAMN!!

I'm headed to Cali tomorrow:ss:ss:ss See you guys soon!


----------



## Sean9689

cigartexan said:


> Oh what a sin bro! I forgot about that factor...DAMN!!
> 
> I'm headed to Cali tomorrow:ss:ss:ss See you guys soon!


Sweet! :tu


----------



## zemekone

lol....


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Getting closer 

Can't wait you guys :tu


----------



## EvanS

so, is this still on?


----------



## CigarGal

EvanS said:


> so, is this still on?


Sorry, no one told you? It's been moved to your house


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Ralphanator said:


> I give head Man


You got that right


----------



## zemekone

CgarWyzrd said:


> You got that right


Holy sh!t man! EVERYONE PLEASE QUIET DOWN

CgarWyzrd has entered the thread!

how was your trip bro?


----------



## CgarWyzrd

The Professor said:


> is that what the ladies call it?


Naw, they call him the 2 pump chump :w


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Calm down Jerry


Trip was good, will talk @ SoCal


----------



## The Professor

CgarWyzrd said:


> Naw, they call him the 2 pump chump :w












Too funny. :r:r:r:r:r


----------



## CgarWyzrd

OpusEx said:


> We are! LOL, but I figured lunch/food was trivial and need not be mentioned.
> 
> Look forward to seeing you too sir! Any chance you're bringing your clubs?
> Yes, Mr. Cigartexan will be gracing us with his presence lol, but I think it's only for the main herf.
> 
> Uh (and I shutter to say this), I will be hotel lodging for the days of the herf this year, so...
> no chowder:hn


What the **** do you mean NO CHOWDER. Then what are you coming out for?????????????????????


----------



## gabebdog1

cigartexan said:


> Oh what a sin bro! I forgot about that factor...DAMN!!
> 
> I'm headed to Cali tomorrow:ss:ss:ss See you guys soon!


im in socal now


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> Holy sh!t man! EVERYONE PLEASE QUIET DOWN
> 
> CgarWyzrd has entered the thread!
> 
> how was your trip bro?


Was he gone?????

Rob :bl


----------



## CgarWyzrd

gorob23 said:


> Was he gone?????
> 
> Rob :bl


Why you got to be like that BeachBitch :chk

6000 miles in 16 days


----------



## soulskater

CgarWyzrd said:


> Why you got to be like that BeachBitch :chk
> 
> 6000 miles in 16 days


It's OK, he's a coach.


----------



## CigarGal




----------



## gorob23

soulskater said:


> It's OK, he's a coach.


crummy one at that 

tick, tick , tick .....:ss


----------



## zemekone

gorob23 said:


> crummy one at that
> 
> tick, tick , tick .....:ss


not a crummy one... you just have a awesome AD!

top...


----------



## zemekone

FUKKING THIS WEEK!

*SoCal 9!*


soulskater said:


> SoCal Herf #9 is soon upon us.
> 
> To be held at Zippy's in Westminster (Fri & Sat)
> 
> pre-pre-herf to be held at Pokers (Thur)
> 
> post herf will also be at Pokers (Sun)
> 
> Dates are not yet set in stone but it appears to be the last weekend in June. As soon as we know more, you will be notified.
> 
> Just like before, only better!
> 
> If you there for any of the previous herfs, you are more than welcome to come, if you wear dolphin shorts you can come... unless your name is Rob. Men wearing skirts are ok, men who get dressed by their wife are not. Loaded weapons are not allowed to be handed over to suspicious individuals, that includes me.
> 
> If you were invited by Motheman, you can't come.
> 
> If you have a reference, you can come but the person who referred you can't.
> 
> All sensitive lads should not, I repeat, SHOULD NOT COME!
> 
> Midgets are welcome
> 
> Fat guys get to the front of the line
> 
> Do not consider coming if you do not have a sense of humor.
> 
> If all you talk about are cigars, and your only conversation revolves around cigars, you will be given a dunce cap... free of charge
> 
> If you have any questions, please do not hesitate to ask! You can contact me directly
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> Look forward to seeing you all there
> 
> -jesse


BtW feel free to PM me also...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> FUKKING THIS WEEK!
> 
> *SoCal 9!*


I am so ready for this herf. It's gonna be great.


----------



## Sean9689

I'm ready for vacation...a week in SoCal is the best way to spend it! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

Ditto that! Looking forward to few days of rest, smokin' and drinkin' and hangin' out. This will be awesome.:tu


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> F***ING THIS WEEK!
> 
> *SoCal 9!*
> 
> BtW feel free to PM me also...


You really need to cuss to make your point

Me life has been so easy that this is just the topping on the cake:tpd:

Rob :bl


----------



## poker

in 4 days, the festivities begin where chaos reigns!


----------



## jovenhut

poker said:


> in 4 days, the festivities begin where chaos reigns!


Do we have an un-official schedule of the weeks events? :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

on a jet plane in a few days


----------



## Ralphanator

"O, pardon me, thou bleeding piece of earth,
That I am meek and gentle with these butchers!
Thou art the ruins of the noblest man
That ever lived in the tide of times.
Woe to the hand that shed this costly blood!
Over thy wounds now do I prophesy,--
Which, like dumb mouths, do ope their ruby lips,
To beg the voice and utterance of my tongue--
A curse shall light upon the limbs of men;
Domestic fury and fierce civil strife
Shall cumber all the parts of Italy;
Blood and destruction shall be so in use
And dreadful objects so familiar
That mothers shall but smile when they behold
Their infants quarter'd with the hands of war;
All pity choked with custom of fell deeds:
And Caesar's spirit, ranging for revenge,
With Ate by his side come hot from hell,
Shall in these confines with a monarch's voice
Cry 'Havoc,' and let slip the dogs of Comedy;
That this foul deed shall smell above the earth
With carrion men, groaning for burial."


----------



## Sean9689

poker said:


> in 4 days, the festivities begin where chaos reigns!


See you Friday afternoon! :tu


----------



## soulskater

Ralphanator said:


> "O, pardon me, thou bleeding piece of earth,
> That I am meek and gentle with these butchers!
> Thou art the ruins of the noblest man
> That ever lived in the tide of times.
> Woe to the hand that shed this costly blood!
> Over thy wounds now do I prophesy,--
> Which, like dumb mouths, do ope their ruby lips,
> To beg the voice and utterance of my tongue--
> A curse shall light upon the limbs of men;
> Domestic fury and fierce civil strife
> Shall cumber all the parts of Italy;
> Blood and destruction shall be so in use
> And dreadful objects so familiar
> That mothers shall but smile when they behold
> Their infants quarter'd with the hands of war;
> All pity choked with custom of fell deeds:
> And Caesar's spirit, ranging for revenge,
> With Ate by his side come hot from hell,
> Shall in these confines with a monarch's voice
> Cry 'Havoc,' and let slip the dogs of Comedy;
> That this foul deed shall smell above the earth
> With carrion men, groaning for burial."


Ralph, dear brother! Sad is the man that does not have a full appreciation of what it is you do.

"For he today that sheds his blood with me is my brother"

I see your Julius Caesar and raise you a Henry V


----------



## cigartexan

gabebdog1 said:


> im in socal now


I'm staying up in TO with some friends. We're headed up to Big Bear tomorrow for 3 nights. I will see you all on Saturday, I can't wait. Puff Puff Pass...Puff Puff Pass...Puff Puff Pass... BTW I'm bringing a couple drunks with me that have attended before, but don't worry I'll be taking all their lots  Hey Cooksy, it's GO TIME bro!


----------



## montecristo#2

Looks like the weather is going to be nice next weekend. The 10-day forecast calls for high 70's to low 80's, which I think was similar to last year. 

:tu :tu


----------



## Ralphanator

soulskater said:


> Ralph, dear brother! Sad is the man that does not have a full appreciation of what it is you do.
> 
> "For he today that sheds his blood with me is my brother"
> 
> I see your Julius Caesar and raise you a Henry V


Jessie I have your Henry V Beat! I'm all in with my Julius Caesar.

Vēnī, vīdī, vīcī

For those not in the know that would Translate to "I came, I saw, I conquered."


----------



## poker

jovenhut said:


> Do we have an un-official schedule of the weeks events? :ss


Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego
Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)
Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever
Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.


----------



## srduggins

I'm new here and excited about getting to meet people and smoke with them too! Unfortunately, I am booked solid this week and weekend as I have an acting part in a production of Shadowlands (The story of C.S. Lewis and his wife). 

How often do these things occur?

Have a herf on me. (Sorry, I don't even know if that makes sense, but it is fun to say).


----------



## vstrommark

poker said:


> Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego
> Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)
> Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever
> Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.


I'm finally going to be able to gift out all the Backwoods Bananas that I have!


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego
> Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)
> Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever
> Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.


Kelly: Please make sure Larry knows when the fukk SoCal is. 

:r:r:r


----------



## Havanaaddict

cigartexan said:


> Hey Cooksy, it's GO TIME bro!


*YOU ARE SO RIGHT*:ss Jack it has been way to long we are going to have to make up for lost time!!! See you soon


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego
> Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)
> Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever
> Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.


Hey Bro you forgot the Pre-Pre-Pre-Pre-Pre-PRe Herf at The Deck Last Night:chk

*THE EARLIEST KICK-OFF EVER* for a So.C al (if the record books are to be believed) :tu

Mr. Nee Won all the bidding ( an all expenses paid trip to Michigan and new 2009 pre-released calender :chk

A small blip turned into a very nice weekend see you guys soon. :bl

Rob


----------



## poker

The Professor said:


> Kelly: Please make sure Larry knows when the fukk SoCal is.
> 
> :r:r:r


Are you kidding me? Sometimes I come home & he's on my patio with Rob and they're both trying to get my dad to come over & unlock the house for them.:r

(little do they know all they have to do is call Jessie & his trusty screwdriver key to come over) LOL


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Are you kidding me? Sometimes I come home & he's on my patio with Rob and they're both trying to get my dad to come over & unlock the house for them.:r


*100% FALSE!* I know the code and 1st we open the place, then we put on the Angel game *THEN* we call pops and get him to join us:tu

See you tonight bro :bl

Rob :chk


----------



## poker

Tonight?:r


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> Tonight?:r


LoL! 6ish?

sorry for the thread jack...


----------



## poker

Anytime after 6:30 is fine. Bastages :r


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Anytime after 6:30 is fine. Bastages :r


6:30am today I'm late ! Ok let me pack my smokes and I' on the way..Your buying lunch and dinner :ss


----------



## zemekone

bump

*Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego

Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)

Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever

Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.*


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> 6:30am today I'm late ! Ok let me pack my smokes and I' on the way..Your buying lunch and dinner :ss


6:30PM you dumas. Friggin guy is a teacher too. Mankind's future is limited for sure if he's teaching the kids of today.


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> 6:30PM you dumas. Friggin guy is a teacher too. Mankind's future is limited for sure if he's teaching the kids of today.


tooo late already driving now :z


----------



## zemekone

bump

*Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego

Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)

Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever

Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.*


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> tooo late already driving now :z


Where the hell are you guys? Hmmmm....maybe I got lost again!


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> Where the hell are you guys? Hmmmm....maybe I got lost again!


You do 3 things *REALLY REALLY WELL!!!*:tu

Kelly is inside making lunch Mr. Nee hurry :ss


----------



## The Professor

cigarflip said:


> Where the hell are you guys? Hmmmm....maybe I got lost again!


wrong day, Larry! :r


----------



## poker

According to Larry, there is:

Muntay
Tootay
Wentay
Turstay
Prytay
Tatertay
and Tuntay

:r


----------



## gabebdog1

*Re: #9 So Cal Edition*

sweet party at kellys house tonight!


----------



## cigarflip

The Professor said:


> wrong day, Larry! :r


What the hell are you doing on this thread? Go back to your room or else I'll get you a second set of pacifiers.

Now when is the actual herf again?


----------



## CigarGal

Ah jeez...take your hands out of your pants and pay attention!

The herf is at the Professor...silly wabbitt:mn


----------



## Deem

*Re: #9 So Cal Edition*



gabebdog1 said:


> sweet party at kellys house tonight!


Am I too late?


----------



## poker

cigarflip said:


> What the hell are you doing on this thread? Go back to your room or else I'll get you a second set of pacifiers.
> 
> Now when is the actual herf again?


He's interested in this herf since were going to auction off his Zero case at 9pm Saturday. Were gonna tell everyone that he promised to ship it directly to the winner when they contact him.


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> He's interested in this herf since were going to auction off his Zero case at 9pm Saturday. Were gonna tell everyone that he promised to ship it directly to the winner when they contact him.


That assumes someone will bid.


----------



## poker

pnoon said:


> That assumes someone will bid.


We'll start Socal's first penny auction!:tu:r


----------



## gorob23

pnoon said:


> That assumes someone will bid.


one dawwa :tu

Kelly today was great food and thanks for the smokes. See you tomorrow same time :bl

Rob


----------



## poker

Nice avatar Rob!:tu


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Nice avatar Rob!:tu


I saw it and WTF after those Club epicures you were handing out today do what you want..hope for more of the same in am :bn


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> Nice avatar Rob!:tu


He is hopin' someone takes a chance on him


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> I saw it and WTF after those Club epicures you were handing out today do what you want..hope for more of the same in am :bn


Those were Larrys I handed out.:r


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Those were Larrys I handed out.:r


:r he is already in BIG Trouble. The Judge said to say hello and He gave me stick to give to you for the auction...:chk

I got $2 dowalla don't tell :tu


----------



## The Professor

poker said:


> We'll start Socal's first penny auction!:tu:r


Make it a Canadian penny and someone might bid. Better yet a peso -- then Gabe and Jose can get in on the action. Besides, it's been packed away for a while and probably won't get unpacked for a while....


----------



## poker

Just 1? Cheap bastage! LOL


----------



## poker

The Professor said:


> Make it a Canadian penny and someone might bid. Better yet a peso -- then Gabe and Jose can get in on the action. Besides, it's been packed away for a while and probably won't get unpacked for a while....


liar


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Just 1? Cheap bastage! LOL


:r You went too quick cue the music ...

"That's what she said " :bl

Rob :w

ok stop this !!!! little Gerry will feel left out


----------



## zemekone

my services go to the highest bidder...


----------



## poker

That looks like Big Al in a kinda reverse inside out kind of way:r


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> That looks like Big Al in a kinda reverse inside out kind of way:r


holy Sh!t... :r


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> my services go to the highest bidder...


I told you he would feel bad :cb

The highest bidder?!!??, why do you always bring up height :ss


----------



## Bigwaved

poker said:


> That looks like Big Al in a kinda reverse inside out kind of way:r





zemekone said:


> holy Sh!t... :r


:r.


----------



## montecristo#2

What time are people arriving at Zippy's on Friday? 

I think my flight gets in around 12:30pm, so after I get the rental car and find my hotel, it should be 2pm or so. Does that sound about right?


----------



## poker

I would say thats good. :tu


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> I would say thats good. :tu


and what about 9:30 am at The Patio today :bn

<----humming "Take a Chance on me"..........:tpd:


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> and what about 9:30 am at The Patio today :bn
> 
> <----humming "Take a Chance on me"..........:tpd:


Dont you have children to learn?


----------



## IamLoki

Number 9. Number 9. Number 9.


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> Dont you have children to learn?


Nooooooo it's you and me bro, off to Vegas today :tu

Rob :tpd:


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> Nooooooo it's you and me bro, off to Vegas today :tu
> 
> Rob :tpd:


liar:ss


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> Nooooooo it's you and me bro, off to Vegas today :tu
> 
> Rob :tpd:


Can I drive ?:z


----------



## pnoon

cigarflip said:


> Can I drive ?:z


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


>


Come on ...it's not that bad. You only feel like you're going to die once every 12.3 miles.  :chk


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> liar:ss


ok I can free up Thursday:bl you in ???

Rob :tpd:


----------



## CgarWyzrd

pnoon said:


>


Don't worry Pete, he won't be able to find the onramp :hn


----------



## pnoon

CgarWyzrd said:


> Don't worry Pete, he won't be able to find the onramp :hn


:r :tu


----------



## gorob23

CgarWyzrd said:


> Don't worry Pete, he won't be able to find the onramp :hn


Hey stick around newbi before you start on us old guys:tu

Rob


----------



## cigarflip

CgarWyzrd said:


> Don't worry Pete, he won't be able to find the onramp :hn


Shut up Steve! 

PM me your number.


----------



## Bigwaved

CgarWyzrd said:


> Don't worry Pete, he won't be able to find the onramp :hn


He could always call Gerry for directions...:r


----------



## montecristo#2

The travel humidor and tupperware are all packed. I am definitely more prepared this year, that is for sure.

And no, I did not pack any sugar packets. :ss


----------



## thschrminm

Can someone just TIVO over all this BS and cut to Thursday ALLREADY!!!!!! 

:gn TUESDAY
:gn WEDNESDAY

:chk !!!THURSDAY!!! :chk

Mr. Nee, remember the days when everybody used to suck up to you!!!


----------



## CigarGal

What's wrong with us? We pack our travel humis before our underwear?

Just got my otter ready to travel and now thinking about doing laundry.


----------



## pnoon

CigarGal said:


> What's wrong with us? We pack our travel humis before our underwear?
> 
> Just got my otter ready to travel and now thinking about doing laundry.


Glad to see you got your priorities straight. :tu


----------



## j6ppc

From My perspective the party starts tomorrow.

:ss

The shore is open for anyone who has been here before.


----------



## CgarWyzrd

cigarflip said:


> Shut up Steve!
> 
> PM me your number.


PM sent


----------



## Deem

j6ppc said:


> From My perspective the party starts tomorrow.
> 
> :ss
> 
> The shore is open for anyone who has been here before.


Well, well :tu

I'm working on it


----------



## montecristo#2

CigarGal said:


> What's wrong with us? We pack our travel humis before our underwear?
> 
> Just got my otter ready to travel and now thinking about doing laundry.


Cigars are more important than clothes!

This year, the 15 count otterbox is full and so is the backup tupperware. :ss

Did you ever get a chance to smoke that shark I sent you?


----------



## CigarGal

montecristo#2 said:


> Cigars are more important than clothes!
> 
> This year, the 15 count otterbox is full and so is the backup tupperware. :ss
> 
> Did you ever get a chance to smoke that shark I sent you?


I did, and it was great! I think it is one of the better fuentes.


----------



## BigVito

CigarGal said:


> I did, and it was great! I think it is one of the better fuentes.


great to hear, I have one waiting for me


----------



## soulskater

thschrminm said:


> Mr. Nee, remember the days when everybody used to suck up to you!!!


Everybody sucked up to Larry? Only in Bizarro world!


----------



## Bigwaved

j6ppc said:


> From My perspective the party starts tomorrow.
> 
> :ss
> 
> The shore is open for anyone who has been here before.


In there like swimwear


----------



## zemekone

Bigwaved said:


> In there like swimwear


thats my line!


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> thats my line!


yup...you can have it back if you show up


----------



## coma

soulskater said:


> Everybody sucked up to Larry? Only in Bizarro world!


Its called redondo Beach now, they changed the name!!!!!!!!

So you bringing lumpia Larry?

what about you Jesus? any good comida guey? :chk don't let Jose bring those ****ed up empanadas!!


----------



## zemekone

coma said:


> Its called redondo Beach now, they changed the name!!!!!!!!
> 
> So you bringing lumpia Larry?
> 
> what about you Jesus? any good comida guey? :chk don't let Jose bring those ****ed up empanadas!!


i like those ****ed up emanadas!


----------



## coma

zemekone said:


> i like those ****ed up emanadas!


I dunno what the **** is an "emanada" sounds like something Jose does to taboada under the table!!!!


----------



## j6ppc

coma said:


> I dunno what the **** is an "emanada" sounds like something Jose does to taboada under the table!!!!


Empanadas mmmmmmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## filly

Hope y'all bring your taste buds cause dessert will be served!
Brownies (although 1/4 is already claimed by Soul Skater and Toshi!)
Cookies and home made scones! 
If I can get OpusX to divulge some of the finer details, I was gonna try and make that chowder too since I've helped the last couple of years.


----------



## OpusEx

filly said:


> Hope y'all bring your taste buds cause dessert will be served!
> Brownies (although 1/4 is already claimed by Soul Skater and Toshi!)
> Cookies and home made scones!
> If I can get OpusX to divulge some of the finer details, I was gonna try and make that chowder too since I've helped the last couple of years.


5:16am EST and at the airport. On my way to SoCal in a few here. I was actually told that Zippy has a big enough pot to make the chowder and maybe I could talk Filly and Mr. Philly into pre cooking a couple ingredients and then I could put it all together at Zip's? I'll touch base with a few and do a "feasability" study when I arrive :r See you all soon!


----------



## Bigwaved

About to head out to the airport in a few. Those brownies will be the death of me. :dr


----------



## poker

Last day of work for me today till next week. Tomorrow morning: Patio prep for all you wingnuts.


----------



## CigarGal

Last day of work for me... 5 a.m. I hit the road. Brownies sound yummy:dr

I hope there are some left:tu


----------



## Sean9689

Still stuck in STL until Friday morning.
I'm counting down the hours! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

This time tomorrow I will be at LAX-whoo-hoo!


----------



## gorob23

thschrminm said:


> Can someone just TIVO over all this BS and cut to Thursday ALLREADY!!!!!!
> 
> :gn TUESDAY
> :gn WEDNESDAY
> 
> :chk !!!THURSDAY!!! :chk
> 
> Mr. Nee, remember the days when everybody used to suck up to you!!!


leave my buddy alone or I'll tell Lead Boy you called him a bitch :ss


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> leave my buddy alone or I'll tell Lead Boy you called him a bitch :ss


You mean sippy-cup boy?


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> You mean sippy-cup boy?


:r:tu


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Finally finished with the all the moving BS this week and will be flying out in the morning. Can't wait for 4 days of fun, smoking and debauchery :tu


----------



## pnoon

LasciviousXXX said:


> Finally finished with the all the moving BS this week and will be flying out in the morning. Can't wait for 4 days of fun, smoking and debauchery :tu


We now enter the critical "Will he make it? Or won't he?" phase of "Dustin comes to SoCal 9"


----------



## LasciviousXXX

pnoon said:


> We now enter the critical "Will he make it? Or won't he?" phase of "Dustin comes to SoCal 9"


I think we're past the critical stage as both the words "Brownies" and "Chowder" have been uttered in this thread :dr

Now all we need is for someone to throw in the word "orgy" and........ well...............

:tu


----------



## gorob23

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think we're past the critical stage as both the words "Brownies" and "Chowder" have been uttered in this thread :dr
> 
> Now all we need is for someone to throw in the word "orgy" and........ well...............
> 
> :tu


*ORGYANIC*:tu


----------



## choner

I won't be in town on Saturday but can I attend a pre or post herf? 

My reference is Gorob, he is the filipino guy...right? 

Choner


----------



## Kayak_Rat

OpusEx said:


> 5:16am EST and at the airport. On my way to SoCal in a few here. I was actually told that Zippy has a big enough pot to make the chowder and maybe I could talk Filly and Mr. Philly into pre cooking a couple ingredients and then I could put it all together at Zip's? I'll touch base with a few and do a "feasability" study when I arrive :r See you all soon!


Hey Marc, anyway we can get some of that overnighted to Arkansas???

Fresh fish here is kinda like a full set of teeth.......far and few between.

Enjoy fellas.


----------



## CigarGal

Where will we be this time tomorrow?

I was sitting hee on my deck looking at all the smoke thinking how nice it will be to be somewhere where the air quality is better...lol...then I realized that 60 gorillas smoking stogies will probably be just as thick as this wildfire smoke!!!


----------



## CigarGal

choner said:


> I won't be in town on Saturday but can I attend a pre or post herf?
> 
> My reference is Gorob, he is the filipino guy...right?
> 
> Choner


Does he count as a reference?


----------



## poker

CigarGal said:


> Does he count as a reference?


yeahkindasorta.........um..........no not really


----------



## montecristo#2

LasciviousXXX said:


> I think we're past the critical stage as both the words "Brownies" and "Chowder" have been uttered in this thread :dr
> 
> Now all we need is for someone to throw in the word "orgy" and........ well...............


Will I finally get a chance to smoke with XXX? :tu

If this comes true, now I just need to find my way out to Illinois to smoke with the hog!

I can't wait until Friday! What time are people getting to Zippy's on Friday?


----------



## pnoon

montecristo#2 said:


> Will I finally get a chance to smoke with XXX? :tu
> 
> If this comes true, now I just need to find my way out to Illinois to smoke with the hog!
> 
> I can't wait until Friday! What time are people getting to Zippy's on Friday?


Dustin claims he will be there. We'll find out tomorrow if/when he shows up in San Diego. 

According to Kelly, Friday starts between 2 and 4 o'clock.


----------



## montecristo#2

pnoon said:


> Dustin claims he will be there. We'll find out tomorrow if/when he shows up in San Diego.
> 
> According to Kelly, Friday starts between 2 and 4 o'clock.


Yeh, but last year he said he wasn't coming much earlier!

2-4pm should be perfect. I think last year I got there around that same time and it was Ralph, Jesse and a couple of other people at that point.


----------



## Sean9689

One more day for me! :tu


----------



## CigarGal

It is 5 am...all packed and ready to walk out the door...See ya tonight!


----------



## zemekone

and so it begins...


----------



## pnoon

zemekone said:


> and so it begins...


Some of us have to go to work today and tomorrow.


----------



## Guest

Have a great time guys, wish I could be there. :tu


----------



## OpusEx

Got in yesterday, no flight issues and slept on both legs of the journey. In N Out upon arrival  then to the golf course with Croatan and EvanS. Great time of golf with Mr. Wang/Wong (really still not sure which LMAO).

Damn, I'm sure glad I've never given Mr. Noon any reason to "ride" me like XXX has! LMFAO Going to take a long time and many trips to get any kind of leniency Dustin I'm afraid, but your stepping in the right direction, if you get on that plane today.

Looks like some relaxing today, then off to the Patio this afternoon!


----------



## bonggoy

Have fun!!!


----------



## croatan

pnoon said:


> Some of us have to go to work today and tomorrow.


That would suck...

See you in a few hours, Peter


----------



## pnoon

croatan said:


> That would suck...
> 
> See you in a few hours, Peter


Looking forward to it!


----------



## poker

....the chaos begins....


























....now.:ss


----------



## zemekone

rob there? LoL!


----------



## poker

yes he is:ss


----------



## Deem

poker said:


> yes he is:ss


You let him in?


----------



## thschrminm

poker said:


> yes he is:ss


:gn:gn:gnWHAT A SUCKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## poker

I woke up & he was on the patio already. Almost called the cops.


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> I woke up & he was on the patio already. Almost called the cops.


then you saw him sweeping the patio... and didnt call the cops...


----------



## poker

...friggin guy had his coffee cup in his hand....empty. Said he was thirsty. Friggin guy :r


----------



## zemekone

you should have dropped 30 cents in his cup and tell him to call someone who cares! :r


----------



## pnoon

poker said:


> ...friggin guy had his coffee cup in his hand....empty. Said he was thirsty. Friggin guy :r


Was he wearing this?


----------



## thschrminm

poker said:


> ...friggin guy had his coffee cup in his hand....empty. Said he was thirsty. Friggin guy :r


What some guys will do for an EPI!!!!!!!!!!! :hn

:gn:gn:gnWHAT A SUCKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## galaga

thschrminm said:


> What some guys will do for an EPI!!!!!!!!!!! :hn
> 
> :gn:gn:gnWHAT A SUCKUP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Can't even afford coffee? The guy should get a job...


----------



## CgarWyzrd

pnoon said:


> Some of us have to go to work today and tomorrow.


Quit you whining Pete, and bring me a CoRo. ( I've never had one of those ) :chk


----------



## pnoon

CgarWyzrd said:


> Quit you whining Pete, and bring me a CoRo. ( I've never had one of those ) :chk


:r
If I believed everything you siad, you've never smoked a fukking cigar in your entire life. 

"Bring me. Bring me." What you got for me?


----------



## BP22

CgarWyzrd said:


> Quit you whining Pete, and bring me a CoRo. ( I've never had one of those ) :chk


Sweet...Peter is taking requests...you got anymore of those Monte Especiales??? :r:r


----------



## pnoon

BP22 said:


> Sweet...Peter is taking requests...you got anymore of those Monte Especiales??? :r:r


I might have a couple.


----------



## BP22

pnoon said:


> I might have a couple.


See you Saturday! :tu


----------



## vstrommark

pnoon said:


> I might have a couple.


See you tonight, Peter!


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> :r
> "Bring me. Bring me." What you got for me?


Bring out The Gimp


----------



## pnoon

Hey Ralph!


----------



## Ralphanator

pnoon said:


> Hey Ralph!


I like it when you act Tuff!

:ss


----------



## BigVito

Ralphanator said:


> I like it when you act Tuff!
> 
> :ss


:r:r:r


----------



## Sean9689

12 hours away for me until I board my flight! 
Cannot f'n wait! :tu


----------



## montecristo#2

Sean9689 said:


> 12 hours away for me until I board my flight!
> Cannot f'n wait! :tu


About 15 hours for me! Just need to pack and I am ready to go.


----------



## jovenhut

What time for the Pre Herf on Friday? I might be able to come by for a few hours on Friday.

:ss


----------



## BigVito

about a year for me :tg


----------



## soulskater

it's 12:48, just home form the patio. i'll be up at 6:00 am, off the work then to Zippy's.

another great start!


----------



## Sean9689

soulskater said:


> it's 12:48, just home form the patio. i'll be up at 6:00 am, off the work then to Zippy's.
> 
> another great start!


Can't wait, bro! Headed to the airport in 30!


----------



## zemekone

soulskater said:


> it's 12:48, just home form the patio. i'll be up at 6:00 am, off the work then to Zippy's.
> 
> another great start!


see you in a couple hours bro...


----------



## zemekone

*Thursday: The Patio pre-pre-herf / SHIT pre-pre-herf in San Diego done...

Friday: Pre-Herf kick off at Zippy's in O.C. (afternoon/evening)

Saturday: Main event begins at noon till whenever

Sunday: post herf wrap up on the Patio at noon till evening.*

day one: done

you guys still have a chance to experience
_*SoCal! *_


----------



## poker

Ok just got back from playing a few hrs of early morning Hold Em. Semi-cleaned up the patio from the fun last night. Between 20-25 folks showed up and lots of laughs to start SoCal 9 off right. 


A few pics


----------



## poker

3 more

1: Min Ron Nee
2: Gorob23 (servant to MRN)
3 Cgarwyzrd aka Busey


----------



## cre8v1

Man, do I wish I could make this! Especially when I heard that "Luscious V" was going to be there!  You guys have a great time and take care of our boy Tw3nty! And guys.... try not to spoil him too much! :r


----------



## poker

more


----------



## poker

again

1: Gabedogs neck
2: cigars that will in raffle Saturday
3: Carlton


----------



## poker

heh heh

1: CMDave aka just dave
2: Stogeyfish
3: (L)Soulskater, (C)SVTNate, (R)Havanaaddict aka cooksie


----------



## poker

finally

1: the boxing crew hard at work putting together 5 packs
2: OpusEx
3: Im drawing a friggin blank now. Sorry LOL


----------



## poker

...and to think this is just the pre-pre herf. Today at Zippy's is the real pre-herf. Main event Saturday should turn out to be memorable to say the least.

See you all at Zip's this afternoon.


----------



## Kayak_Rat

That boy in the middle aint wearing no shoes.......is he from Arkansas???


Looks like a great time.


----------



## filly

Great time last night although I'm whooped! Got up this am feeling like :BS but I whipped up the brownies anyways for the boys. :ss Smoked some great smokes yesterday already and I can't wait for what's in store for the rest. My pound cake was demolished and the wine Cooksey opened was great too! 

See you guys in a few, gotta take the brownies out of the oven now. :tu


----------



## pnoon

Kayak_Rat said:


> That boy in the middle aint wearing no shoes.......is he from Arkansas???
> 
> Looks like a great time.


I think he's from Bedrock.


----------



## zemekone

filly said:


> Got up this am feeling like :BS but I whipped up the brownies anyways for the boys. :ss
> 
> See you guys in a few, gotta take the brownies out of the oven now. :tu


jenny this is why we love you!


----------



## Kayak_Rat

pnoon said:


> I think he's from Bedrock.


I tried to fit that into a joke, but couldnt make it work.

Kinda like comparing rc cola to *PEPSI*......the *CAN*s are the same, but *MAN* you cant hardly tell them apart.


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> ...and to think this is just the pre-pre herf. Today at Zippy's is the real pre-herf. Main event Saturday should turn out to be memorable to say the least.
> 
> See you all at Zip's this afternoon.


I need a nap :bn

See you all at some point in time :tu


----------



## SLR

Hola Amigos!

I am at Zippy's house helping setting up. It looks like we will be expecting over 100 guests for SoCal9. 

We will be short on chairs. If you local folks can bring extra chairs, that would be great.

Thanks!


----------



## filly

SLR, bro, it is SOOO good to see you posting and I can't wait to see ya at the herf! I'm bringing brownies and pound cake and we'll be sure to bring our 3 chairs so we have an extra one for someone. :ss I need a nap too Rob, but while Mr. Filly is driving, I'll be napping.


----------



## poker

Make sure you selt belt Billy in tight, cuz if he hits the brakes too hard his booster seat may slip out & you'll both be in deep shit:r


----------



## Da Klugs

Will miss all ya! Chit gets in the way sometimes. Someone give the professor a hard time for me.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> Will miss all ya! Chit gets in the way sometimes. Someone give the professor a hard time for me.


That's your job, Dave. He won't be here.


----------



## DavenportESQ

This sounded like an awesome time! and to think its only a start to the weekend. Keep up the good herfin!


----------



## poker

well, time to pick up Redondo-beach-I-have-an-elevator boy & head to Zip's.

:ssI need a nap:ss


----------



## One Lonely Smoker

Hey, can someone tell Croatan to PM me his mailing address to where he would like his painting to go? It was in an old email I purged at work. I would appreciate it. He knows what to do. In the meantime, here you go, ya'll can cop a look. Have fun you MFs....(mutters)
By the way, you can tell the painting is fake a mile away. Look how poorly done the Habanos Chevron is. I think the veguero is also wearing MOM jeans.


----------



## ToddziLLa

Have fun guys! Maybe next year...


----------



## Bikenic

Hi guys! Long time no Herfin' my friends. Looking forward seeing all youse guys tomorrow and shit. :chk


Later, JJ


----------



## SLR

Bikenic said:


> Hi guys! Long time no Herfin' my friends. Looking forward seeing all youse guys tomorrow and shit. :chk
> 
> Later, JJ


JIM, we were wondering about you today. We hope you come hang out with us on Saturday.


----------



## vstrommark

Amazing pre-Herf today at Zip's. Great people, wonderful food (thanks for the chowder, Mark! :tu), excellent sticks and memorable photo ops.

Can't stop smiling and don't want to


----------



## The Pict

Counting the hours to SoCal9!
Did ya'll save me a little chowder and a brownie or two?:r


----------



## Bikenic

SLR said:


> JIM, we were wondering about you today. We hope you come hang out with us on Saturday.


Sheet! I was just going to book a hotel room for Saturday night, so's I wouldn't have to worry about driving home and or staying sober. :ss

Looks like you bastids done booked eveything within a couple miles of Zippy's place already. Hey, I don't have an actual address for Zippy but BuddhaDaddy (Doug) said I couldn't miss it...LOL

See you there, JJ

Oh, could somebody hit me with the actual address?

Thanks!

Bikenic
netscape 
net


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Bikenic said:


> hit me with the actual address?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Bikenic
> netscape
> net


PM sent


----------



## poker

Just got home from the pre-herf at Zippys. Fantastic evening with good laughs, good friends, and damn good smokes.:tu
Bedtime for bonzo


----------



## filly

Figures I'd be the first one up and posting... Sitting here debating on brownies or scones. I think it'll be brownies today because I'm WHOOPPPEd! Great time was had by all. Some incredible smokes already smoked, some yet to be burned! I laughed so damn hard laugh night that my back AND my abs are sore!:ss Hey poker, don't forget the dawah auction dress!:r

See y'all there in a little bit!

(I'm napping on the way there!:ss)


----------



## j6ppc

five dorwah!

Last night was a hoot; looking forward to today's festivities.


----------



## SLR

filly said:


> Figures I'd be the first one up and posting... Sitting here debating on brownies or scones. I think it'll be brownies today because I'm WHOOPPPEd! Great time was had by all. Some incredible smokes already smoked, some yet to be burned! I laughed so damn hard laugh night that my back AND my abs are sore!:ss Hey poker, don't forget the dawah auction dress!:r
> 
> See y'all there in a little bit!
> 
> (I'm napping on the way there!:ss)


How about brownies AND scones

Remember, make enough for at least 100 people. :tu


----------



## SLR

OpusEx, we need more chowder today. :tu 

Three HUGE pots should about cover it. :ss


----------



## cigarflip

Lots of fun the last couple of days.See you all in a few hours!


----------



## filly

yeah, well you're in luck. I'm feeling guilty so I already started the maple scones. Just hoping it doesn't take too long. PS, get zippy to get one of those numbers lists going and I want #4 this year damnit!:ss


----------



## pro2625

Wow sounds like fun....:tu


----------



## CigarGal

Scones! I vote for scones. Last night was a blast. I am so glad I made it this year. Looking forward to more of the same today. You folks sure know how to throw a party:tu


----------



## filly

Brownies done, scones next...gonna try and double the recipe so you better get there early cause these bad boys go fast!:ss


----------



## EvanS

Great meeting all of you (that I got to so far) last night. What a time!! Sally LOVES having a good time and being made welcome....oh yeah!!


----------



## CigarGal

EvanS said:


> Great meeting all of you (that I got to so far) last night. What a time!! Sally LOVES having a good time and being made welcome....oh yeah!!


Ride, Sally, ride! Hey! I didn't see you smokin'. Maybe because I was using your lighter all the time...thanks for the help:ss


----------



## filly

CigarGal said:


> Ride, Sally, ride! Hey! I didn't see you smokin'. Maybe because I was using your lighter all the time...thanks for the help:ss


Hey, Cigar Gal, buy some raffle tickets and you might just win a lighter that works!


----------



## croatan

Excellent pre-herf. Great to see everyone again! (and the cigars didn't suck)

Actually got a few hours of sleep. Time to do it all over again!


----------



## poker

CigarGal said:


> Scones! I vote for scones. Last night was a blast. I am so glad I made it this year. Looking forward to more of the same today. You folks sure know how to throw a party:tu


You aint seen nothing yet. The whole PPP Comedy Kru will be in effect tonight.:tu

WARNING: Everyone should bring their thick skin tonight. Even if you're quiet, they will seek you out and make fun of you. When the comedy sharks sense fear among their prey, they gather in social groups and without warning will strike. Most are known to tease their prey prior to the feeding, but have been documented to go directly in for the kill.

To avoid detection, it has been proven that offerings of freshly prepared food and pre-1994 cigars will usually mask any fear you may have and buy you a few precious minutes. Once they have chosen their new prey, it is highly advised you seek cover by surrounding yourself with trained professionals like OpusEx, Cigartexan, Mr Filly, Larry the houseboy, and the like since they have dealt with this type of behaviour before and lived to tell about it. Heed their advice.

Once in the clear, feel free to roam about and have fun.


----------



## SLR

I'll bring the coffee grinder and extra coffee maker. I can't believe we forgot the coffee grinder. :hn


----------



## OpusEx

SLR said:


> I can't believe we forgot the coffee grinder. :hn


No S*&^! :tpd:


----------



## OpusEx

filly said:


> yeah, well you're in luck. I'm feeling guilty so I already started the maple scones. Just hoping it doesn't take too long. PS, get zippy to get one of those numbers lists going and I want #4 this year damnit!:ss


Sucker 

Then I'm one to talk.


----------



## OpusEx

Kayak_Rat said:


> That boy in the middle aint wearing no shoes.......is he from Arkansas???


Most certainly not! I still have all my own original


----------



## zemekone

bump...
_


poker said:



You aint seen nothing yet. The whole PPP Comedy Kru will be in effect tonight.:tu

*WARNING: Everyone should bring their thick skin tonight. *Even if you're quiet, they will seek you out and make fun of you. When the comedy sharks sense fear among their prey, they gather in social groups and without warning will strike. Most are known to tease their prey prior to the feeding, but have been documented to go directly in for the kill.

To avoid detection, it has been proven that offerings of freshly prepared food and pre-1994 cigars will usually mask any fear you may have and buy you a few precious minutes. Once they have chosen their new prey, it is highly advised you seek cover by surrounding yourself with trained professionals like OpusEx, Cigartexan, Mr Filly, Larry the houseboy, and the like since they have dealt with this type of behaviour before and lived to tell about it. Heed their advice.

Once in the clear, feel free to roam about and have fun.



Click to expand...

_


----------



## CigarGal

filly said:


> Hey, Cigar Gal, buy some raffle tickets and you might just win a lighter that works!


I didn't see any tickets last night, but I am prepared for today! I saved some money for the big auction:tu


----------



## BigVito

I want to go to SoCal to test my skin thickness :r:r


----------



## j6ppc

We'll be heading over to Zippy's soon and will fortify ourselves with a nice bowl of Phở on the way.


----------



## EvanS

filly said:


> Hey, Cigar Gal, buy some raffle tickets and you might just win a lighter that works!





CigarGal said:


> I didn't see any tickets last night, but I am prepared for today! I saved some money for the big auction:tu


If it means that I might get to smoke, I'll buy Marianne's raffle tickets myself!


----------



## gorob23

poker said:


> WARNING: Everyone should bring their thick skin tonight.


I am bringing my thin skin, but gonna sit by the Judge for protection :tu



j6ppc said:


> five dorwah!
> 
> Last night was a hoot; looking forward to today's festivities.


FRIKK'IN ALLAN  Kept out bidding me :bn



SLR said:


> How about brownies AND scones
> 
> Remember, make enough for at least 100 people. :tu


Mike it was GREAT to see you again bro way to long! Nice to have you back :tu

ok gotta go pick up my body guard :tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## EvanS

poker said:


> ...and pre-1994 cigars


I'm so screwed


----------



## Sean9689

Last night was fun but I'm ready to do it all over again in a few hours! 
See you all there! :tu


----------



## Fishbeadtwo

Sounds like A FANTASTIC TIME! thank you Kely for allowing us non attenders a glimpse into the event of the year......:tu


----------



## j6ppc

What an outstanding day. Great herf, great crowd.

Dowrah auction was priceless as always.

Thanks due to the SoCal crew and especially to Zippy for hosting.


----------



## vstrommark

The SoCal crew are amazing! Words can't begin to describe the event. Many, many thanks to Zippy for opening his house to the horde; to Carlos who fed the masses with amazing food; to the donors for the dowar auction; to everyone who forced incredible cigars on me all day and night (you know who you are); and last but not least to Marc for one amazing gift - really touched me.

I didn't want to go home, didn't want it to end, but I'm old and need my beauty sleep.

Wish we could do it all again tomorrow!


----------



## GOAT LOCKER

Sounds like y'all guys and gals had a blast! I tried to call pnoon's cell phone so I could at least attend remotely, but that damn Peter has Caller ID.  :r Let's see some more pics!


----------



## IamLoki

OH SH*T! What an amazing night! Thanks Zippy for opening your home. Thanks everyone for the fun time!


----------



## BP22

:r


----------



## soulskater

It is 4:05 in the AM. I just got home from SoCal 9 and boy, am I tired.

I just want to thank all of those that came from near and far to make the SoCal Herf the best herf around!


----------



## jovenhut

Awesome Day! Spent the day talking and smoking with j6ppc, CigarGal & vstrommark, Rob (Deck). Thanks to the S.H.I.T. Crew, Gerry, Gabe, Evan and anyone else who graciously hooked me up. I know I missed thanksing a few so I thank you too.


The hugest of thanks to SoCal crew, Carlos for the grub and especially to Zippy for hosting.


----------



## jjirons69

We all want to see the happenings!! Did Tw3nty represent the PSHC??? Hopefully you guys took care of him, or vice versa.

Looks like a good time had by all.


----------



## galaga

jjirons69 said:


> We all want to see the happenings!! Did Tw3nty represent the PSHC??? Hopefully you guys took care of him, or vice versa.
> 
> Looks like a good time had by all.


You homies wore his phone out -- next year leave the poor man alone and come out here yens-self. 

Great to see friends old and new, I enjoyed it.:tu:ss

ps THX Zippy and all the people who worked so hard to put this together and run it, the food was never better.


----------



## The Professor

Has anyone seen my Zero? :r:r:r


----------



## CigarGal

The Professor said:


> Has anyone seen my Zero? :r:r:r


Too funny, Darrwah


----------



## EvanS

jjirons69 said:


> We all want to see the happenings!! Did Tw3nty represent the PSHC??? Hopefully you guys took care of him, or vice versa.
> 
> Looks like a good time had by all.


Robert was great to have along for sure, but he made it clear that we would be much happier if you came instead (funniest statement made at the SoCal 9 version of the S.H.I.T. IMO) :r

EVERYBODY - I had THE best time. Thanks so much to all that worked and toiled, hosted, cooked, extended welcome as well as those that came from afar. It was a blast and a true pleasure. Sorry it all ended so soon, especially since I was finally getting the hang of decoding Bigwaved-ese in real time

Thanks again, it was truly my pleasure :tu


----------



## cre8v1

galaga said:


> You homies wore his phone out -- next year leave the poor man alone and come out here yens-self.


 Busted! Me and Davenport were just herfing vicariously through Tw3nty, that's all! :tu But don't think for a second he didn't love the attention. Trust me, based on the reports, SoCal X will be a can't miss next year! :ss


----------



## The Pict

The Professor said:


> Has anyone seen my Zero? :r:r:r


I know where a third of it wound up!

Thanks to all you SoCal B/SOTLs for another amazing herf. Great food, better friends, and some amazing smokes. 
Only 300 odd days to SoCalX. I'm ready!:tu


----------



## SVTNate

This is how long it's been since I looked at this forum....

You last visited: 04-17-2007 at 10:53 PM

Yes, that's the truth. I just wanted to say thanks to everybody for coming out and participating, it was a lot of fun this year and I hope you guys all make it back for SoCal 10!

So that's my post, maybe I'll check back in next year! lol

-Nate

edit - Screw the no weapons rule, what's the worst that could happen?


----------



## zemekone

The Pict said:


> Only 300 odd days to SoCalX. I'm ready!:tu


planning started today at the post herf! ideas popping out are just SICK!


----------



## BP22

The Professor said:


> Has anyone seen my Zero? :r:r:r


----------



## poker

I would like to thank all those that attended this years 9th annual SoCal Megaherf. Without your support, this event would not be a reality. For 9 years, the SoCal Herf Crew (aka Patio Posse) have worked hard to provide our guests with laughs, good times, good food, and comedy on the fly. This year was no exception.

It was a grand event put on by folks who know that the cigars may have initially brought us together, but its the people that we meet that keep us doing it again year after year.

On behalf of the entire SoCal Patio Posse, we hope everyone had a great time. We would like to thank all those who contributed to making this year one of the best. To all those who traveled to join us, those that donated cigars, shirts, gift certificates, booze, cutters, lighters, etc., those who bought raffle tickets & bidded in the auction & dorra auction, we thank you from the bottom of our hearts. The money will be going to a wonderful cause and I am sure our men & women who fight for our freedom overseas appreciate it more than I can ever imagine.

Stay tuned because we are already in the planning stages for "SoCal X", our 10th annual event. We promise this will be an event you will not want to miss. It will be over the top in comparison to anything we have ever done in our previous 9 years of doing this and will require a lot of work by a lot of folks. 
Make your plans now to attend this grand event coming in the summer of 2009. Final dates TBD, but will be either the weekend before or after the Forth of July weekend 2009.

Once again we thank you for your support, your contributions, and your friendship. We look forward to seeing you all at SoCal X!

Much love,

The SoCal Patio Posse


----------



## zemekone

BP22 said:


>


my ninjas brought that zero to socal!


----------



## BP22

zemekone said:


> my ninjas brought that zero to socal!


They have mad skills!!! :r


----------



## poker

PS: for those that want to know, SoCal 9 raised over $9,500.00 that will be donated to charity this year thanks to all of you.


We are truly blessed to be a small part of the big picture.


----------



## zemekone

poker said:


> I would like to thank all those that attended this years 9th annual SoCal Megaherf. Without your support, this event would not be a reality. For 9 years, the SoCal Herf Crew (aka Patio Posse) have worked hard to provide our guests with laughs, good times, good food, and comedy on the fly. This year was no exception.
> 
> It was a grand event put on by folks who know that the cigars may have initially brought us together, but its the people that we meet that keep us doing it again year after year.
> 
> On behalf of the entire SoCal Patio Posse, we hope everyone had a great time. We would like to thank all those who contributed to making this year one of the best. To all those who traveled to join us, those that donated cigars, shirts, gift certificates, booze, cutters, lighters, etc., those who bought raffle tickets & bidded in the auction & dorra auction, we thank you from the bottom of our hearts. The money will be going to a wonderful cause and I am sure our men & women who fight for our freedom overseas appreciate it more than I can ever imagine.
> 
> Stay tuned because we are already in the planning stages for "SoCal X", our 10th annual event. We promise this will be an event you will not want to miss. It will be over the top in comparison to anything we have ever done in our previous 9 years of doing this and will require a lot of work by a lot of folks.
> Make your plans now to attend this grand event coming in the summer of 2009. Final dates TBD, but will be either the weekend before or after the Forth of July weekend 2009.
> 
> Once again we thank you for your support, your contributions, and your friendship. We look forward to seeing you all at SoCal X!
> 
> Much love,
> 
> The SoCal Patio Posse


:tpd:



BP22 said:


> They have mad skills!!! :r


thats how we roll...



poker said:


> PS: for those that want to know, SoCal 9 raised over $9,500.00 that will be donated to charity this year thanks to all of you.
> 
> We are truly blessed to be a small part of the big picture.


sweet!


----------



## vstrommark

poker said:


> PS: for those that want to know, SoCal 9 raised over $9,500.00 that will be donated to charity this year thanks to all of you.
> 
> We are truly blessed to be a small part of the big picture.


SoCal rocks! Not only is it one of the best parties, but the SoCal crew makes it about more than just that party.

I think that Kelly could make a living as an emcee and celebrity auctioneer :tu


----------



## gorob23

Huge thank you to all that showed up the list goes on and on:tu



zemekone said:


> planning started today at the post herf! ideas popping out are just SICK!


PPP already making plans for* SO CAL TEN* 
now THAT'S how we roll:tu

How many days Gerry..

Zippy, Kelley once again a wonderful job for a great cause...too bad Bucky missed it :tpd:

Rob :w


----------



## The Professor

BP22 said:


>


:r:r:r

I'm glad it raised some money for a good cause. :tu

No Gerry ... get your frickin' ninjas to send the damn thing back. I have herrfing to do!


----------



## Sean9689

Another epic SoCal Herf in the books!
Great to see everyone yet again and great to meet all the new faces! :tu
Can't wait for 10!


----------



## cigarflip

For folks interested in the dates next year's Socal herf, just PM me.:ss

Thanks to all that joined in the laughter( a lot of it at me expense). It's been great to meet a lot of you and see some of the brothers again. It is an amazing event that will definitely get better for Socal X.


----------



## CigarGal

vstrommark said:


> SoCal rocks! Not only is it one of the best parties, but the SoCal crew makes it about more than just that party.
> 
> I think that Kelly could make a living as an emcee and celebrity auctioneer :tu


:tpd:

I know it has been said-and I am so tired right now, I might have even said it already-but it was awesome. The SoCal crew know how to do it right...and who doesn't have a crush on Kelly? I think he is headed to Miss America or Miss Universe.

I'm already working on the boss:ss I think I can swing this:tu

Thanks again for a great time.


----------



## Bigwaved

zemekone said:


> planning started today at the post herf! ideas popping out are just SICK!


that is an understatement, mb


----------



## Bigwaved

Muchas gracias, Posse. It has been non-stop since Wednesday for me and I hate to see it winding down to an end. It was great to see everyone I had met last year and to the new ones @ 9. I think I had a chance to say hello to everyone but the Judge.


----------



## BP22

A huge thank you to the SoCal crew for another great event. It was great seeing everyone again and finally putting some faces to the names. 

Looking forward to the X!!!


----------



## Tw3nty

I wanted to thank the whole Socal crew. You guys made this outsider from South Carolina feel like part of the crew. I learned a great deal from everyone and had one of the best herfing experiences of my life. I can't thank you all enough. I especially wanted to thank the guys who helped me win the auction for the Davidoff against Navydoc. The experience was unforgettable. Look forward to next year.


----------



## Bigwaved

Tw3nty said:


> I wanted to thank the whole Socal crew. You guys made this outsider from South Carolina feel like part of the crew. I learned a great deal from everyone and had one of the best herfing experiences of my life. I can't thank you all enough. I especially wanted to thank the guys who helped me win the auction for the Davidoff against Navydoc. The experience was unforgettable. Look forward to next year.


it was nice herfin' with you, buddy


----------



## Tw3nty

Bigwaved said:


> it was nice herfin' with you, buddy


Ditto. You really helped me fit in. I hope i get to come visit you in Portland. I got the grant that paid for me to come last time, so I might be able to come again.


----------



## filly

It was certainly one of the best herfs we've had. I saw some new faces (thank goodness one was a female for once! ) and of course lots of oldies but goodies. I'm sorry I wasn't able to get to spend more time with everyone as I wanted. I DID however get to participate in the puff puff pass and smoked a certain cigar that I'd been anticipating. It surely did not let me down. Thanks to AllanB, OpusEx, Cigar Texan, Navy Doc and many others it was a total blast and comedy to no end. I laughed so hard I think I threw my back out again! lol

Thanks again for all who attended and we surely hope to see you guys next year. ALready planning on the desserts for that one. They will definately be over the top.  Don't show up late or you'll miss out for sure.


----------



## icehog3

filly said:


> It was certainly one of the best herfs we've had. I saw some new faces (thank goodness one was a female for once! ) and of course lots of oldies but goodies. I'm sorry I wasn't able to get to spend more time with everyone as I wanted. I DID however get to participate in the puff puff pass and smoked a certain cigar that I'd been anticipating. It surely did not let me down. Thanks to AllanB, OpusEx, Cigar Texan, Navy Doc and many others it was a total blast and comedy to no end. I laughed so hard I think I threw my back out again! lol
> 
> Thanks again for all who attended and we surely hope to see you guys next year. ALready planning on the desserts for that one. They will definately be over the top.  *Don't show up late or you'll miss out for sure*.


Would it be too early if I arrived in Septmeber, Jenny? :r


----------



## Tw3nty

filly said:


> Figures I'd be the first one up and posting... Sitting here debating on brownies or scones. I think it'll be brownies today because I'm WHOOPPPEd! Great time was had by all. Some incredible smokes already smoked, some yet to be burned! I laughed so damn hard laugh night that my back AND my abs are sore!:ss Hey poker, don't forget the dawah auction dress!:r
> 
> See y'all there in a little bit!
> 
> (I'm napping on the way there!:ss)


Your brownies rocked. You worked hard the whole herf. Thanks. I hope the rest makes your back better.


----------



## filly

Tw3nty, First, it was great to meet you and I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to really sit down and chat but I was busy writing and counting money, etc to visit. Hopefully next year! Glad you liked the brownies!

Tom, you are welcome ANY time for brownies and a smoke! As a matter of fact, I'm trying to convince Mr. Filly to attend Klug's herf just so I can finally meet up with you, bro! :tu


----------



## icehog3

filly said:


> Tw3nty, First, it was great to meet you and I'm sorry I didn't get a chance to really sit down and chat but I was busy writing and counting money, etc to visit. Hopefully next year! Glad you liked the brownies!
> 
> Tom, you are welcome ANY time for brownies and a smoke! As a matter of fact, *I'm trying to convince Mr. Filly to attend Klug's herf just so I can finally meet up with you, bro*! :tu


Anything I can do to help you twist his arm, you just name it Jenny! Would be great to finally herf with you!


----------



## zemekone

Tw3nty said:


> I wanted to thank the whole Socal crew. You guys made this outsider from South Carolina feel like part of the crew. I learned a great deal from everyone and had one of the best herfing experiences of my life. I can't thank you all enough. I especially wanted to thank the guys who helped me win the auction for the Davidoff against Navydoc. The experience was unforgettable. Look forward to next year.


cigarflip helped you out on that auction... that was funny too!`

great meeting you Rob...

be sure you tell those guys in South Carolina "how we roll"

good fukking times!


----------



## soulskater

Pictures coming soon, they are being uploaded to my Flickr page as my fat fingers bang away at the keys. I shot over 400 pics! I am uploading about 130. 

I want to extend my personal thanks to all of the guests of this years herf! I know I only show up here on Club Stogie once a year but is always a treat to meet up with all the new faces that show up and all of the veterans of the past herfs. As I have said it before, without all of YOU who take the time and effort to come out, this would be nothing more than a regular weekend for us. So I most humbly thank you all for joining us! 

This year I spent more time taking pictures than talking trash, so for those who didn't show up out of fear of a verbal a$$ kicking, this may have been your last chance. Next year, I am sure to make up for lost playing time this year.


----------



## zemekone

"dude looks like a lady!"


----------



## SR Mike

I had a good time, thanks to everyone who put this together!


----------



## poker

For viewing and uploading pics:

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=166041


----------



## croatan

So tired. Have no idea how long it's going to take me to recover. Really don't care. What a great time! 

Thanks to Kelly, the PPP, and the whole SoCal crew for putting on another great herf.

Also, a special thanks to Kelly for donating the most gorgeous lighter I've ever seen, which I was fortunate enough to win. I promise to use it in good health to light many, many cigars. 

I could spend an hour writing this post, but I need to do some work for the first time in ten days  So, for now, let's leave it with a final quick shout out to my golfing buddies, the SHIT crew, old friends, and new ones. See y'all at SoCal X!


----------



## poker

The look on your face when your raffle ticket number was pulled was priceless. :tu


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> For folks interested in the dates next year's Socal herf, just PM me.:ss


MR. Nee it was bad for the *Judge *but you were the at your best this year:tu It was all good and think how much we raised! But WTF bro I'll make it up by giving you a cigar)



zemekone said:


> "dude looks like a lady!"


DUde Your just wrong :bn No wonder your A$$ got pulled over :ss

Rob :w

* Shreck got a hold of me last night, he thinks SO CAL is *THIS WEEK*! I'm not saying anything :r


----------



## poker

gorob23 said:


> * Shreck got a hold of me last night, he thinks SO CAL is *THIS WEEK*! I'm not saying anything :r


OMG!!! :r


----------



## thschrminm

gorob23 said:


> Shreck got a hold of me last night, he thinks SO CAL is *THIS WEEK*! I'm not saying anything :r


Oooppppssss......


----------



## Stogeyfish

I don't know how you can herf for 4 days straight. I only made to 3 of the the 4 events and I am dead tired and I can't taste a thing!

Thanks to the PPP and the rest of the SoCal crew!:tu I put a lot of faces to names again this year.

Looking forward to X!:ss

Don (Stogeyfish)


----------



## tireiron

Great herf guys. Certainly a good time, and I am looking forward to next years. It was good to see some friends, and meet some new ones.

Thanks for making us East Coasters feel at home.


----------



## Lunch Box

I know the PPP has alreadly expressed their thank you's to every one, but I have to give out my BIG THANK YOU to each and every one of you for the HUMONGOUS assortment of excellent smokes. Because of you guys, I had to break out my 2nd humidor for them all. I really cannot thank you guys enough for that awesome gesture. These cigars will not be smoked in vain....


----------



## zemekone

Lunch Box said:


> I know the PPP has alreadly expressed their "thank you" to every one, but I have to give out my BIG THANK YOU to each and every one of you for the HUMONGOUS assortment of excellent smokes. Because of you guys, I had to break out my 2nd humidor for them all. I really cannot thank you guys enough for that awesome gesture. These cigars will not be smoked in vain....


NO... big *thank you* for cooking all day long my friend!


----------



## Coach

to what i have been told bout SoCal IX...........................

*The only reason Rob had a good time is because his wife gave him 3 more dollars than she gave him last year.*

guess that sums it up.

I WILL ATTEND SOCAL X


----------



## galaga

Lunch Box said:


> I know the PPP has alreadly expressed their thank you's to every one, but I have to give out my BIG THANK YOU to each and every one of you for the HUMONGOUS assortment of excellent smokes. Because of you guys, I had to break out my 2nd humidor for them all. I really cannot thank you guys enough for that awesome gesture. These cigars will not be smoked in vain....





zemekone said:


> NO... big *thank you* for cooking all day long my friend!


:tpd: food was never better, I never had to wait in line and there was still a little something left for my midnight snack:tu THANK YOU! (I only went back 3 x LOL)


----------



## zemekone

Coach said:


> to what i have been told bout SoCal IX...........................
> 
> *The only reason Rob had a good time is because his wife gave him 3 more dollars than she gave him last year.*
> 
> guess that sums it up.
> 
> I WILL ATTEND SOCAL X


coach you missed it rob bid 150 for a palio cutter...


----------



## Coach

i didnt give the DECK Matainence Boy a RAISE!!!!!!:BS:BS

150 for a cutter??????? he has hedge clippers from the bushes


----------



## LasciviousXXX

I just wanted to shoot a quick thank you to the entire SoCal Crew for putting on a fantastic HERF. Once again this was the highlight of my year and its always good to see your old friends again and make tons of new ones.

To "The MAN", Poker, thanks for everything bro.... I don't have the words my friend, thanks will never be enough.

It was sooooo good to see Gerry in lingerie again, its been far too long :r


A big shout-out to everyone at SoCal who made the out-of-town guy feel just like one of you bastages. Thanks guys, SoCal is the best HERF EVA!!!!!


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> It was sooooo good to see Gerry in lingerie again, its been far too long :r


Please keep comments in this thread to SoCal activites rather than your extra-cirriculars, Dustin.  :r


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Well the thing is Tom I pretty much made Gerry wear the Lingerie the entire 4 days so really it covers everything....... even if the lingerie did not 

:tu


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> NO... big *thank you* for cooking all day long my friend!


what the criminal said:tpd:

Rob

*SO MANY THINGS!*


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> coach you missed it rob bid 150 for a palio cutter...


FRIGGIN NAP BOY!!!! That's ok I know I pissed him off when he found out about my overseas account :tu

Coach you should try my sport less head damage!!

Rob


----------



## zemekone

gorob23 said:


> FRIGGIN NAP BOY!!!! That's ok I know I pissed him off when he found out about my overseas account :tu


dont forget rob, you dont visit vendors your vendors visit you... and brings cigars... :r


----------



## icehog3

LasciviousXXX said:


> Well the thing is Tom I pretty much made Gerry wear the Lingerie the entire 4 days so really it covers everything....... even if the lingerie did not
> 
> :tu


Here comes my dinner......up, up ,up....... :r


----------



## gorob23

zemekone said:


> dont forget rob, you dont visit vendors your vendors visit you... and brings cigars... :r


:tpd: and " I'll go $150.00 and Kiss my a$$" :mn

I never made it out of the house today 

Rob:w


----------



## cigarflip

gorob23 said:


> :tpd: and " I'll go $150.00 and Kiss my a$$" :mn
> 
> I never made it out of the house today
> 
> Rob:w


Come on over and bring me some smokes:r


----------



## j6ppc

Lunch Box said:


> I know the PPP has alreadly expressed their thank you's to every one, but I have to give out my BIG THANK YOU to each and every one of you for the HUMONGOUS assortment of excellent smokes. Because of you guys, I had to break out my 2nd humidor for them all. I really cannot thank you guys enough for that awesome gesture. These cigars will not be smoked in vain....


Your food was really, really good. We got to party while you worked your @ss off. Thanks again.


----------



## gorob23

cigarflip said:


> Come on over and bring me some smokes:r


I'm ready for bed:tpd:


----------



## BigVito

gorob23 said:


> I'm ready for bed:tpd:


this early?


----------



## poker

BigVito said:


> this early?


He's old. They get like that.


----------



## BigVito

poker said:


> He's old. They get like that.


:r And he gets up early. :r


----------



## montecristo#2

#9 was better than #8 - can't wait for #10!

Enough said!

Thanks again to Zippy and Poker for opening their homes to all of us! :tu :tu

[edit] - almost forgot, Peter - next year I will bring you a box of sharpies!


----------



## Tw3nty

tireiron said:


> Great herf guys. Certainly a good time, and I am looking forward to next years. It was good to see some friends, and meet some new ones.
> 
> Thanks for making us East Coasters feel at home.


Nice to get to know you. Love the name and the story behind it. thanks for the cigars from the contest.


----------



## Tw3nty

Stogeyfish said:


> I don't know how you can herf for 4 days straight. I only made to 3 of the the 4 events and I am dead tired and I can't taste a thing!
> 
> Thanks to the PPP and the rest of the SoCal crew!:tu I put a lot of faces to names again this year.
> 
> Looking forward to X!:ss
> 
> Don (Stogeyfish)


It took stamina and pacing. The last herf at Pokers was the icing on the cake. The taco guy rocked..he really helped us get through the day.


----------



## Tw3nty

gorob23 said:


> what the criminal said:tpd:
> 
> Rob
> 
> *SO MANY THINGS!*


Thanks for the bgm dawg. Ill bump you tomorrow when I have more RG. You were funny and nice. Glad to meet you.


----------



## vstrommark

Lunch Box said:


> I know the PPP has alreadly expressed their thank you's to every one, but I have to give out my BIG THANK YOU to each and every one of you for the HUMONGOUS assortment of excellent smokes. Because of you guys, I had to break out my 2nd humidor for them all. I really cannot thank you guys enough for that awesome gesture. These cigars will not be smoked in vain....


Food makes the occasion and your food rocked! Thank you for all your culinary efforts and for staying out in that sun - glad it wasn't hotter.

I'll not soon forget that delicious spread. mmmmmm! :tu


----------



## gorob23

Tw3nty said:


> Ill bump you tomorrow when I have more RG. Glad to meet you.


 NO!

Enjoy the smoke as Little Gerry would say "*That's how we roll*" :r
Great meeting you thanks for joining us :tu



poker said:


> He's old. They get like that.


headed to the Patio to open it for lunch, who's in :chk

Rob :bn


----------



## CgarWyzrd

Coach said:


> to what i have been told bout SoCal IX...........................
> 
> *The only reason Rob had a good time is because his wife gave him 3 more dollars than she gave him last year.*
> 
> guess that sums it up.
> 
> I WILL ATTEND SOCAL X


You better Bytch, or I will go there, throw you in the trunk and drive over bumpy roads all the way here. :chk


----------



## BigVito

should I book a room now for X?


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Damn I'm looking through the pics now and STILL laughing my ass off :r

A better time could not have been had, thanks Bro's :tu


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Damn I'm looking through the pics now and STILL laughing my ass off :r
> 
> A better time could not have been had, thanks Bro's :tu


Are we on for sushi @ SoCal X? :ss


----------



## LasciviousXXX

Most def Dave :tu 

Had a great time chattin' with you bro and getting to know you a little better. The awesome Sushi didn't hurt either


----------



## Bigwaved

LasciviousXXX said:


> Most def Dave :tu
> 
> Had a great time chattin' with you bro and getting to know you a little better. The awesome Sushi didn't hurt either


The cigars didn't suck either. :ss


----------



## thschrminm

:chk:chk:chk *TOP FOR THE GUYS MR NEE TOLD THAT SOCAL WAS THIS WEEKEND!!!* :chk:chk:chk

:tu


----------



## poker

:rLMAO! Now *THAT* was funny


----------



## cigarflip

thschrminm said:


> :chk:chk:chk *TOP FOR THE GUYS MR NEE TOLD THAT SOCAL WAS THIS WEEKEND!!!* :chk:chk:chk
> 
> :tu


*
Pinche cabron, here's one for you!

:fu

:r*


----------



## calistogey

These herfs are always a blast. It was great seeing you guys again and I'm very glad to meet some new people(atleast new to me. ) Can't believe I only smoked a few cigars, but I did get a chance to chat with more people this time. Looking forward to the next one.:tu


----------

